# Mid-level Xen'drik Expedition (Recruiting Closed)



## gabrion (Oct 1, 2007)

This game is no longer open for new submissions

*The Game*
This is the recruiting thread for a game I will be starting soon that takes place in the Eberron Campaign Setting.  More specifically, the game takes place on the continent of Xen'drik, a jungle land full of ancient ruins and historical sites from a time when Giants were the most advanced race in the world (other than dragons of course).  I'm looking for four players (highly unlikely that I will accept more) who are adventurers recently arrived in the port of Stormreach in northern Xen'drik.  All players have been hired by the Coinlords to take on certain difficult tasks in Xen'drik.  You all know each other from the Air-ship voyage, but backgrounds before that are wide open (and encouraged to be detailed to some extent).

The game will be one of exploration, adventure, and a fair bit of combat.  While the group will obviously have to talk to a few people here at there, don't expect much intrigue.  Even more importantly, some of the material for the campaign (a lot actually) will be adapted from the game Dungeons and Dragons Online, so I hate to say it, but please don't apply if you have played that game.  Lastly, I hope to keep this game going pretty fast - I would like players who can post at least 1x/day.  

*Chargen*
*Level:* 8th (32,000 XP)
*Abilities:* Roll 5d6 seven times at invisible castle, dropping the lowest two dice from each roll, and also dropping the overall lowest roll.  If you somehow manage to get less that +6 totally ability modifiers, reroll. Use "Gabrion Xen'drik" as the character name, and your forum name in the notes section.
Note: Because the "Roll Stats" option at Invisible Castle only lets you roll 6 stats, you'll need to use the "Roll Dice" option, setting the Number of Rolls field to 7 and the Dice field to 5d6.takeHighest(3)
*HP:* Max at first, 3/4 every level thereafter
*Gold:* 31,500
*Sources:* Any WotC material.  This includes material from other settings (such as the realms), which will need to be adapted. All concepts need DM approval (see below).  In the case that I do not have access to material you wish to use, I will need a full writeup.

*What I need from you*
To begin, pitch a character concept that includes a short background, race, and class/level breakdown (as well as expected class progression in the future).  This only needs to be a line or two, as I will only be giving you a thumbs up or thumbs down.  After that, I would like a character write-up with full stats and a backstory detailing some of your exploits (being 8th level is pretty powerful in Eberron, so keep that in mind when creating your backstory).

Deadline: At this point I plan to take submissions at least through Thursday night (the 4th).  This is subject to change at any time, but I'll post updates here.


----------



## Shayuri (Oct 1, 2007)

Argle!

I have two ideas that are fighting madly in my head!

One is a rollicking swashbucklery warlock with fey heritage, who's in it for fame, glory, money and...glory.

The other is a Gatekeeper druid, elf, who is interested in the details of how the giants did battle with otherworldly foes, as well as the ancient history of her own people and their liberation.

Both are unlikely to multiclass...though I'm curious as to what rules you use for wildshape and druidy things like natural spell and so on.


----------



## gabrion (Oct 1, 2007)

Shayuri - thumbs up to either of those concepts.

I should make a note here to everyone though - while you are obviously free to experiment with as many concepts as you like, I will ask you to choose one as an official submission when the choosing time comes.  If you want, you can ask me which one I prefer and I'll try to be honest with you.

Natural Spell is as good a feat as it has always seemed - it allows you to cast in any wildshape form, so no worry about not being able to speak or not having hands.  If your question is about some other controversy I'm not aware of, let me know and I'll rule on it as I see fit.


----------



## Delusion (Oct 1, 2007)

Ever since I started up my EverQuest game here on the boards, I've had a hankering for playing a not so evil troll fighter-type; in this particular situation, a troll trying to gain acceptance in a world without fellow ill-mannered and brutish trolls. Perhaps he got stuck in Eberron due to a very rare occurance in which the Material Plane of Norrath became coterminous with the Material Plane of Eberron and was noticed by the Coinlords due to his size, strength, and the ease by which he could be manipulated.

My other idea is a human Viking-type northman, possibly from another realm or simply from the frozen lands north of Khorvaire, exploring the land for his people and trying to gain fame, honor, and perhaps a bit of gold in the process.


----------



## Shayuri (Oct 1, 2007)

The other controversy is wild shape itself. There's about...three different versions floating around, and everyone has their favorite. 

There's the 3.0, where you pretty much gained all the "natural" abilities of the animal. So bats can fly and get blindsense. Wolves get Tracking. Etc. You take on the physical stats, but keep your own mental...etc etc.

Then there's early 3.5, where you don't get special qualities, but you do get Ex special attacks, so you can Pounce, or Trip, but you don't get Scent or low light vision. Otherwise similar to 3.0, and the changes were largely due to changes in Polymorph, which both were based on.

Then they decided Wild Shape was based on Alternate Form, not Polymorph. Consequently, it works a lot like early 3.5, only item melding got a lot more involved. Basically, before, items only melded if the shape you turned into couldn't use it. Which let clever druids use things like amulets and bracers and such in multiple forms. But with this change, doesn't matter...all items meld. This is the current canon, though some magic items are specifically written so their effects work in animal shape (are are noted as such in their descriptions). 

THEN there's the Shapeshifter variant, in PHB II, where the druid can shapechange freely at will from level 1, but their abilities are determined by level, not by form. So you can look like a wolf or a cougar, but your Combat Shape always has the same stat adjustments and so on. Items, unless otherwise noted, still meld I believe.

Just wondering which you prefer.


----------



## gabrion (Oct 1, 2007)

@Delusion - Troll would be fine, but in the case that you really want to play one I would probably have you as a native of Xen'drik (lots of trolls actually still live there) who became civilized somehow.  Keep in mind though that Trolls have an ECL higher than the campaign level, so you would have to use the Savage Species progression to play this option.  I'm not going to say it doesn't have a chance, but honestly I don't like this is a much as playing a character with class levels.

As for the Viking, the concept sounds ok but I would need to know what classes you are thinking of.  Also keep in mind that a Viking might feel a bit out of place in a largely jungle climate.  Not that he couldn't find himself there (and it would actually make for some good RP opportunities to be sure), but just something to be aware of.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Oct 1, 2007)

I was thinking about one of the first warforged warriors built. After the big war, he was released, and started searching for a meaning to his existence, all he knew was the battlefield, he was built for that, but as years pass, he starts to see things different. Although, he still finds fighting a comfortable activity. As the excellent warrior he is, he travels the world in search of enlightenment, paying his trips as muscle for hire. More accurate will be to say, as metal for hire.


----------



## gabrion (Oct 1, 2007)

Shayuri said:
			
		

> The other controversy is wild shape itself. There's about...three different versions floating around, and everyone has their favorite.
> 
> There's the 3.0, where you pretty much gained all the "natural" abilities of the animal. So bats can fly and get blindsense. Wolves get Tracking. Etc. You take on the physical stats, but keep your own mental...etc etc.
> 
> ...




Ooohhh....you were talking about the general controversy.  I prefer the latest (alternate form) version.  Keep in mind that when that change was first made, player frequently had to scab Wildling Clasps from the 3.0 Master's of the Wild, which was annoying because it was not 3.5 RAW and because "or similar item" was a bit vague.  Post Magic Item Compendium though, Druids can use 3.5 Wildling Clasps on any items they normally wear.  It costs a lot to get enough of these to really keep your gear with you, but I see it as an appropriate cost (even low) to have the power of being a wildshaped druid.  Hope that answers your question.


----------



## Shayuri (Oct 1, 2007)

Does indeed! Thanks for the clarification.


----------



## gabrion (Oct 1, 2007)

Voda Vosa said:
			
		

> I was thinking about one of the first warforged warriors built. After the big war, he was released, and started searching for a meaning to his existence, all he knew was the battlefield, he was built for that, but as years pass, he starts to see things different. Although, he still finds fighting a comfortable activity. As the excellent warrior he is, he travels the world in search of enlightenment, paying his trips as muscle for hire. More accurate will be to say, as metal for hire.




Sounds ok, but I need a class breakdown before I can give you the go-ahead to flesh it out.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Oct 1, 2007)

The 6 first levels will be on fighter and the other two on horizon walker prestige class, reflecting this warforged travels and trips. Possibly taking new levels in horizon walker.


----------



## gabrion (Oct 1, 2007)

Voda Vosa said:
			
		

> The 6 first levels will be on fighter and the other two on horizon walker prestige class, reflecting this warforged travels and trips. Possibly taking new levels in horizon walker.




Those classes are fine.


----------



## Delusion (Oct 1, 2007)

Well I'm not dead set on the troll, but I do still want to play a fighter-type. I actually rather like the idea of a northman in a tropical jungle. As far as class goes, I'll probably make him a barbarian with perhaps a feat or two from Complete Warrior.


----------



## gabrion (Oct 1, 2007)

Delusion said:
			
		

> Well I'm not dead set on the troll, but I do still want to play a fighter-type. I actually rather like the idea of a northman in a tropical jungle. As far as class goes, I'll probably make him a barbarian with perhaps a feat or two from Complete Warrior.




Pure Barb is fine.  If you get any multi-class or PrC ideas floating through your head, just run them by me plz.


----------



## Mellubb (Oct 1, 2007)

How about a Human Conjurer with the Master specialist PrC from the Complete Mage.  He has always wanted to explore the secrets of this continent and now finally has his chance.  He is known is some circles to be an excellent caster and actually pulled a few strings to get hired.

I am thinking Wizard3/Master Specialist5. I would also like to use the Focused Specialist Alternate Class feature if it is ok.


----------



## Delusion (Oct 1, 2007)

Now that I think about it, I think I'd like to multiclass as a barbarian/bard/war chanter (Complete Warrior) - singing Norse songs of the halls of Odin and Valhalla. Perhaps I'll even look up some authentic viking songs or poetry or something.

The level breakdown will most likely be barbarian 6/bard 1/war chanter 1.

Also, I was wondering if I could use a weapon out of the EverQuest PHB - a two-handed hammer. Unfortunately, there's no two-handed blunt weapon equivalent in the 3.5 PHB except for the greatclub which isn't really the image I'm going for. Also, it's my understanding that if a medium sized character wields a large warhammer with two hands, that character suffers a -2 penalty to attack rolls. If this is not the case, a large warhammer would be fine.

Here's the stats for it:
Two-handed hammer; 20gp; 2d6 dmg; x2 crit; 15 lbs; bludgeoning


----------



## Kaodi (Oct 1, 2007)

I have to split right now, but I am thinking of either a half-giant from Syrkarn or Adar, either a psychic warrior, psion or cerebremancer. Not sure which yet.


----------



## gabrion (Oct 1, 2007)

@Mellubb-Wiz/Master Specialist is fine, as is the focused specialist alternative.

@Delusion-Adding in Bard and Warchanter is fine.

@Kaodi-Half-giant is fine, as are Psychic Warrior and Psion.  If you go Cerebremancer, just let me know what arcane/psionic base combo you plan to start with.


----------



## Avalon® (Oct 1, 2007)

I'm planning on a dwarven crusader 4/ ranger 1/ Deepwarden 2/ Fist of the Forest 1 who's a worshipper of Kol Korran who owes one of the dwarven members of the Aurum a favor.

Or an Ex-paladin 2/ Hexblade 3/ Ur-Priest 2/ Bone Knight 1 who is fanatically devoted to Karrnath and is willing to do ANYTHING to ensure the country's safety.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Oct 1, 2007)

How about a halfling scion of House Jorasco who's also a priest of the Sovereign Host?  Having offered many of her services in the Last War, she's become weary of the war-torn face of Khorvaire and the cynical people therein.  Picking up her faith, she seeks a "cleaner" kind of adventure in lands beyond the Thunder Sea.  Classwise she would be a cleric/Sovereign Speaker/possible Dragonmark Heir.


----------



## Zoycitenega (Oct 1, 2007)

Accacia Fear-bringer; multi-class barbarian/sorcerer; feral human.  AL:  CN

Accacia is the daughter of an dead clan of feral humans.  Her tribe was one of the fiercest mercenary companies in the land, and was considered a threat by the neighboring kingdoms.  One of the kings dispatched his army to slaughter them, which they did handily, sparing only Accacia's mother and her babe(Accacia).  

Accacia's mother raised her alone, on the edge of the clan's territory, until the day she died of a fever.  After that, Accacia had no ties to the place, and struck out on her own.  Accacia's natural inclination towards fighting brought her much trouble, although it did help her make a name for herself.

A few years ago, when she was relatively inexperienced, she joined up with a small party of drow and kobolds who were out to make a quick score on the local village.  They welcomed her at first, but soon turned to taunting her for being so young.  Accacia began to hate them, and finally, a week before the raid, she went to the village elder and informed them.  The man nodded and took her news, but asked Accacia to return to her party and act like nothing happened.

She did, and the raid went on, but the village was ready.  The miscreants were caught, and for her aid, Accacia was hanged with her teammates.  However, the high priest of the local temple heard about this, and resurrected Accacia, and directed her towards stormreach, saying that she might find honest work around that area.  He then gave her a few coin in gratitude and sent her on her way.
---
Religion - Accacia has a mix of animal worship and deity worship.  She still keeps that which her mother instilled into her, but she also feels a certain fondness to Olladra, the god of the cleric who saved her.
---
Personality - Accacia is rowdy and free-spirited.  Her few friend's can be assured that she will fly off into a rage if they are hurt, but also that only they can calm her down.  Accacia enjoys singing, though she has trouble remembering the lyrics most of the time.


----------



## gabrion (Oct 1, 2007)

Avalon® said:
			
		

> I'm planning on a dwarven crusader 4/ ranger 1/ Deepwarden 2/ Fist of the Forest 1 who's a worshipper of Kol Korran who owes one of the dwarven members of the Aurum a favor.




Sounds ok, but I'm embarrassed to say I can't remember where Fist of the Forest comes from.  Let me know what source that's in and I'll take a look to approve it.



> Or an Ex-paladin 2/ Hexblade 3/ Ur-Priest 2/ Bone Knight 1 who is fanatically devoted to Karrnath and is willing to do ANYTHING to ensure the country's safety.




This idea works.  If you want me to come up with a specific reason why you would be doing Karrnath business in Xen'drik I can, or you could come up with something I if you make it in I could be sure to hook it into the game.


----------



## gabrion (Oct 1, 2007)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> How about a halfling scion of House Jorasco who's also a priest of the Sovereign Host?  Having offered many of her services in the Last War, she's become weary of the war-torn face of Khorvaire and the cynical people therein.  Picking up her faith, she seeks a "cleaner" kind of adventure in lands beyond the Thunder Sea.  Classwise she would be a cleric/Sovereign Speaker/possible Dragonmark Heir.




That's fine.  One thing worth noting (which may or may not affect your character's disposition) is that the temple of the Sovereign Host in Stormreach is located in the House Deneith Ward.  House Jorasco has it's own ward (as do Houses Pharlain and Kundarak), but no religious centers are located there.


----------



## gabrion (Oct 1, 2007)

Zoycitenega said:
			
		

> Accacia Fear-bringer; multi-class barbarian/sorcerer; feral human.  AL:  CN
> 
> Accacia is the daughter of an dead clan of feral humans.  Her tribe was one of the fiercest mercenary companies in the land, and was considered a threat by the neighboring kingdoms.  One of the kings dispatched his army to slaughter them, which they did handily, sparing only Accacia's mother and her babe(Accacia).
> 
> ...




Sorcerer/Barb is fine, but if by feral you mean the templat from SS, I'm afraid that isn't allowed.


----------



## Zoycitenega (Oct 1, 2007)

Alright, no problem.  Will probably just be a human then, unless I find something better.


----------



## Delusion (Oct 1, 2007)

I'll go ahead and start writing up Roth Mac Lyr, Human Barbarian/Bard/War Chanter. How should we calculate ability scores?


----------



## gabrion (Oct 1, 2007)

Delusion said:
			
		

> I'll go ahead and start writing up Roth Mac Lyr, Human Barbarian/Bard/War Chanter. How should we calculate ability scores?




Wow, that was a dumb thing for me to overlook.  :/  I'll edit the OP now.


----------



## gabrion (Oct 1, 2007)

@Avalon - Actually I think I may have found the Fist of the Forest source from a google search.  Unless I'm mistaken, it's in Complete Champion, which is one of the books I don't have access to (I'm missing some of the newer ones like that, Dungeonscape, Cityscape, and Complete Scoundrel).  You could still play it probably, but I would need a full write up sent to jonathan<dot>lindsey<at>gmail<dot>com.  Up to you if you want to put that much effort into getting the PrC.


----------



## gabrion (Oct 1, 2007)

Delusion said:
			
		

> Also, I was wondering if I could use a weapon out of the EverQuest PHB - a two-handed hammer. Unfortunately, there's no two-handed blunt weapon equivalent in the 3.5 PHB except for the greatclub which isn't really the image I'm going for. Also, it's my understanding that if a medium sized character wields a large warhammer with two hands, that character suffers a -2 penalty to attack rolls. If this is not the case, a large warhammer would be fine.
> 
> Here's the stats for it:
> Two-handed hammer; 20gp; 2d6 dmg; x2 crit; 15 lbs; bludgeoning




Sorry but I missed this at first.  That weapon is fine.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Oct 1, 2007)

http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?a=show&id=1294314

My stats, think they are fine, rolled 6 5d6 and took the highest 3 in each roll, but it doesn't let me roll another, anyway, they seem pretty good rolls, so I'll keep them, despite the 8.


----------



## ShaggySpellsword (Oct 1, 2007)

I'd like to throw in a human ascetic warrior of the Silver Flame who, in his meditations, has been called to venture to Xen'drik to find a secret of the faith-perhaps a person, perhaps an artifact, perhaps some store of ancient knowledge.  He doesn't know what he's looking for, but he does know he is here to do The Flame's work.  Paladin 4/Monk 2/Argent Fist 2 (FoE) with the Holy Warrior variant Paladin from complete champion (no spellcasting, Bonus Divine feat or other feat from a specific list at level 4, 8, 11, 14).  I'll pursue levels in Argent Fist.  I will probably fight primarily with a longsword, using whirling steel strike [ECS] to make longsword a monk weapon, allowing it to be used with Stunning Smite, ki focus, and ki strike abilities, in addition to flurry of blows.

Stat Rolls


----------



## gabrion (Oct 1, 2007)

@Voda Vosa - Those stats are fine.  I edited the OP though to let people know how to roll 7 ability scores.  You can keep the ones you have, but you could also go roll one more on the roll dice tab using 5d6.takeHighest(3).  If that's higher you could trade it for your low stat.  Up to you.

@Shaggy - That sounds fine.  The Silver Flame is actually less established in Stormreach than the Sovereign Host (their current HQ is above an ancient set of catacombs in the city market district), but they are much more zealous in spreading there influence at this point in time.
Edit: BTW, nice rolls shaggy!


----------



## ShaggySpellsword (Oct 1, 2007)

I see this character as acting with minimal Church guidance...kind of like an advanced scout in the spiritual battle ahead.  That said, he's more than willing to work alongside those of other faiths, preaching by example, using words only when necessary.

The rolls are what inspired me to take two of the most MAD classes and play both!


----------



## Shayuri (Oct 1, 2007)

Hmm...looking at the submissions so far, it's looking like we've got plenty of divine classes and melee types.

That says to me...warlock time. 

So! Unless there's some reason that the druid would be preferable (and I can always develop druidy if the circumstances change), I'll work on developing the warlock. I plan on using feats and powers from Complete Mage as well as Complete Arcane, if that's okay. 

Stats: http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=1294389

You'll note I accidentally did it wrong at first. I rolled "stats" which didn't roll the correct number of dice. Mea culpa. That's what I get for only reading the last part of the sentence...


----------



## Voda Vosa (Oct 1, 2007)

Well I think I'm lucky, heres the other roll
http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=1294406


----------



## gabrion (Oct 1, 2007)

@shayuri - Warlock is fine, and I have both those books so feel free to take feats and the like from them.  Also all the PrCs from Complete Mage that Warlocks are eligible are fine, if you decide to go down that route.  As for preference, I do like druids a bit better in a four person party because of their amazing versatility, but you can obviously make a versatile warlock too, so don't be afraid of going that route.

@Voda Vosa - Lucky indeed!


----------



## Voda Vosa (Oct 1, 2007)

Still needs work up, but it's almost done

```
Name: Golem
Class: fighter 6/horizon wlaker 2
Race: Warforged
Region of Origin:Breland
Size: Medium
Gender: N/A 
Alignment: True Neutral
Deity: Undecided

Str: 18 +4 (04p.)	Level: 8	     XP: 0
Dex: 17 +3 (03p.)	BAB: +8/+1           HP: 
Con: 20 +5 (10p.)	Grapple: +12	     
Int: 16 +3 (10p.)	Speed: 30'	     Stat Increases: +1Str +1Con
Wis: 13 +1 (00p.)	Init: +3             Spell Save: +1
Cha: 09 -1 (06p.)	ACP: -5              Spell Fail: 5%

	Base	Armor	Shld	Dex	Size	Nat	Misc	Total
Armor:	10	+2	+0	3	+0	+0	+0	20
Touch:	10	Flatfooted: 20 (with shield)


	Total	Base	Mod	Misc
Fort:	+13	+8	+5	--
Ref:	+5	+2	+3	--
Will:	+3	+2	+1	--


Weapon			Attack	Damage	Critical	Range
Cold Iron Morning Star	+2	1d8+1	20/x2		------
Natural Slam Attack	+12/+5	1d4+4	20/x2		------
Heavy Crosbow           +1      1d10   19-20x2           120 fts

Languages: Common 

Abilities: Immune to Poison, Sleep, Paralysis, disease, nausea, 
fatigue, exhaustion, sickened condition, energy drain, Light fortification 
(25% chance that a critical hit or sneak attack does no extra damage)

Level Feats: Combat expertise,  Movility,  Whirlwind Attack.
Class feats: Dodge, Power Attack,Spring Attack, Improved Critical.
Terrain: Forest Terrain: Plains


Skill Points: 20+5+5+5+5+5+7+7	Max Ranks: 12/6
Skills		   Total	Ranks	Mod 	Misc
Craft (B.Smith)	      +11	 9	 +3  
Hide                  +6         3       +3  
Move silently         +6         3       +3
Jump                  +12        9       +4
Climb                 +12        9       +4
Intimidate            +8         9       -1
Swim                  +12        9       +4 
Spot                  +4         3       +1
Listen                +4         3       +1  
Survival              +3         2       +1
       
              (With Warforged Repair Kit Smithing heals 1d20-6 hp in 8 hours)



Equipment:		Cost	Weight
Warforged Repair Kit   50gp	01lb (+2 bonus on repair checks)


         		          

Total Weight:23lb	Money: 0gp

		Lgt	Med	Hvy	Lift	Push
Max Weight:	43	86	130	260	650

Age: 19 
Height: 6'0" 
Weight: 300 lbs 
Eyes: Silver
Hair:None 
Skin: Silver, oak bronce
```

Background
Golem, as his human battalion fellows called him, was one of the new light warrior type warforged, and served during the war in several battalions. Too much fights, too much enemies defeated. Golem got sick of murdering. Even with his construct behavior, he became aware of suffering and pain, although he doesn't had those feelings.
After war was over, Golem found himself fighting a more powerful foe than before. Now he have time to think about his kind, about life and its meaning.
He started wondering through dense forest and extenuating plains, until he was to damaged to continue. Still, with his damaged body, his head kept working. He was exposed to all the power of the weather, plants grew over the dirt that accumulates over him. Insects made holes in his wooden parts, even a little mice made a home in Golems body. One day, an academic, Randall Bluebrim discovered him, in his terrible state.
After many dangers, Randall took to a blacksmith who could be able to repair the warforged body. Upon reactivated, Golem was very grateful with Randall and the blacksmith that repaired him. Golem, Randall and Burans formed a lasting friendship and have been adventuring together ever since. Golem learned many thing about his peers, mostly about what was life, and emotions. He developed an inquiring nature after been deactivated for so long. Burans and Randall wanted to go to Xen’drik and Golem agreed to accompany his friends on the journey.


----------



## Mellubb (Oct 2, 2007)

http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?a=show&id=1294532
here are the results I got I will post a charater sheet momentarily.


----------



## Rolzup (Oct 2, 2007)

A human Factotum (Dungeonscape) who's come to Xen'Drik for the sheer joy of researching this, the most mysterious of continents.  Scion of a wealthy family, scandal of his peers, and alas...all too prone to leaping and _then_ looking.

Party Role: Master of many, if not all, skills.  Knows a little bit about absolutely everything.  Can do a little healing, a little turning, a little spell-casting, and yes...he can fight, too

Build: Straight Factotum 8, and likely to stay that way.

And here's a set of rolls.


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Oct 2, 2007)

I might be interested in this as well.  My first concept would be in the one core role least represented thus far- skill monkey.  I was thinking shifter Ranger 3/Scout 5- next level (or 3) in the Reachrunner PrC from Races of Eberron; he would be a capable and experienced tracker and scout, looking to test and improve his skills in a very tough environment.  I could go for either a dual-wielding melee type or an archer- most of his non-class feats would be shifter feats (wild hunt base trait, Wild hunt elite(1st), Shifter instincts (3rd), and Second shifter trait (dreamsight)(6th); skill focus would be on recon/scout track rather than "face".

EDIT: and of course, while I'm typing this post up, another skill build gets posted.  Oh well...
Rolls look good:  ( http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=1294617 )


----------



## gabrion (Oct 2, 2007)

@rolzup-I don't have dungeonscape, so if you want to play a factotum you would have to send me a write up of the entire class.  Sorry.  If you want to pursue this path, you can find my email in post #28.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Oct 2, 2007)

My first set of rolls was unacceptable:  http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=1294568

But my second:  http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=1294576  was much better.  I'll go with that.


----------



## Rolzup (Oct 2, 2007)

gabrion said:
			
		

> @rolzup-I don't have dungeonscape, so if you want to play a factotum you would have to send me a write up of the entire class.  Sorry.  If you want to pursue this path, you can find my email in post #28.




It's...a pretty unique class, and would require much writing indeed with all of its class abilities.  But I understand fully, and shall gracefully bow out.


----------



## EvolutionKB (Oct 2, 2007)

Here are my rolls. 

I am thinking a human cleric, into high elemental binder.  The son of a wealthy mage and crafter(mother died during childbirth)  born while on a lavish boat in a mountain crater lake(think in touch with all the elements, the water of the lake, the fire that lay dormant beneath the surface, the earth of the moutain, and the air, thin around them at their great height).  Sees the elements in all things and uses them for things great and small.  Deity wise, entire Sovereign host.  A caster and melee cleric.


----------



## gabrion (Oct 2, 2007)

@Isida - That second set is better, but there isn't really an exception score in it.  If you like, I would allow you to knock one of your 14s down to a 9 in order to make a 15 into a 17.

@EvolutionKB - Can you remind me where to find High Elemental Binder?


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Oct 2, 2007)

Interested in playing a psion 5/ metamind 3 or artificer 8, either one will be bent on searching for lost artifacts that would increase his power or strength.  Possible LE aligment.
There is nothing that will stop this character from obtaining the objects for which he seeks, yet he is aware that he will need assistance in reaching such goals.   

If this character appears to be too "dark" for your liking I could always alter him to be a part of the Wayfinder Guild.


  -Blood


----------



## gabrion (Oct 2, 2007)

Bloodweaver1 said:
			
		

> Interested in playing a psion 5/ metamind 3 or artificer 8, either one will be bent on searching for lost artifacts that would increase his power or strength.  Possible LE aligment.
> There is nothing that will stop this character from obtaining the objects for which he seeks, yet he is aware that he will need assistance in reaching such goals.




Psion/metamind is fine.  I will allow artificer as well, but I'm not a huge fan.  To discourage it a bit, I require anyone who wants to play one to retroactively make a list of all the items they made from their crafting reserve level by level.  Not only do I find artificers to be a pain because of extra required downtime, but I find them pretty easy to abuse.  All that said, I won't actually hold it against you in the selection process if you make that choice, just be aware that I'll be watching you.  



> If this character appears to be too "dark" for your liking I could always alter him to be a part of the Wayfinder Guild.




Don't do that - the wayfinders are a bunch of panzies.  Really though, dark concepts are fine as long as they are willing to work with the party.


  -Blood[/QUOTE]


----------



## Voda Vosa (Oct 2, 2007)

Is the character ok, or theres something wrong with the sheet? I ask since its the first time I made a fighter =P


----------



## gabrion (Oct 2, 2007)

@pathfinder - sorry but I originally missed your post (#40).  That concept sounds fine if you want to run with it.

@Voda Vosa - the sheet itself is fine (as is the character from what I saw).  A few slight problems though, 1) I didn't seen HP anywhere on there and 2) it says you have 0gp, but neither do you have any magical items listed.  I'm guessing you just haven't done that part yet, which is no big deal, but is something I would want to see before the submission deadline (or at least most of the items you plan to be using).


----------



## Avalon® (Oct 2, 2007)

My rolls

Gabrion, would it be ok if I made two char sheets and just let you choose between them? I am not able to make a choice between them at this point in time.


----------



## gabrion (Oct 2, 2007)

@ Avalon - Well kinda.  I'd rather not actually pick for you, but like I said earlier, I will tell you which one I prefer.  If you would like to default to that one as your chosen submission, that's fine with me.


----------



## Mellubb (Oct 2, 2007)

Here is my character I have not yet picked out his equipment or spells.  I will do so once I am officially accepted

[Sblock=Randall BlueBrim]

```
[B]Name:[/B] Randall Bluebrim
[B]Class:[/B] Wiz(Conjurer) 3/Master Specialist 5
[B]Race:[/B] Human
[B]Size:[/B] Med
[B]Gender:[/B] Male
[B]Alignment:[/B] NG
[B]Deity:[/B] None

[B]Str:[/B] 12 (+1)		[B]Level:[/B] 8		[B]XP:[/B] 32000
[B]Dex:[/B] 16 (+3)		[B]BAB:[/B] +3		[B]HP:[/B] 41 (8d4+16)
[B]Con:[/B] 14 (+2)		[B]Grapple:[/B] +4	[B]Dmg Red:[/B] N/A
[B]Int:[/B] 19 (+4)		[B]Speed:[/B] 30'	[B]Spell Res:[/B] XX
[B]Wis:[/B] 15 (+2)		[B]Init:[/B] +3		[B]Spell Save:[/B] +4
[B]Cha:[/B] 15 (+2)		[B]ACP:[/B] -X		[B]Spell Fail:[/B] XX%

                   	[B]Base  Armor Shld   Dex  Size   Nat  Misc  Total[/B]
[B]Armor:[/B]              10    +X    +X    +X    +X    +X    +X    XX
[B]Touch:[/B] XX              [B]Flatfooted:[/B] XX

                         [B]Base   Mod  Misc  Total[/B]
[B]Fort:[/B]                      2    +2          +4
[B]Ref:[/B]                       2    +3          +5
[B]Will:[/B]                      7    +2          +9

[B]Weapon		Attack	Damage	Critical[/B]
Quartestaff		+4	1d6+1	x2
Light Crossbow		+6	1d8+0	19-20x2

[B]Languages:[/B] Common, Abyssal, Draconic, Infernal,

[B]Abilities:[/B] Summon Familiar, Expanded Spell Book(x2), Minor School Esoterica 

Specialist Wizard
Focused Specialist (Alternate Class Feature)
Chossen School Specialty: Conjuration
Prohibited Schools: Enchantment, Illusion, Evocation.

[B]Feats:[/B] Scribe Scroll(bonus), Spell Focus (conjuartion), Augment Summoning, Extend Spell, Metamagic School Focus

[B]Skill Points:[/B] 66       [B]Max Ranks:[/B] 11/5.5
[B]Skills			Ranks	Mod	Misc	Total[/B]
Concentration			11	+2		+13
Descipher Script		11	+4		+15
Knowledge (Arcana)		11	+4		+15
Knowledge (History)		11	+4		+15
Knowledge (The Planes)		11	+4		+15
Spellcraft			11	+4	+3	+18

[B]Equipment:               Cost  Weight[/B]
XXXX                     XXcp   XXlb
XXXX                     XXsp   XXlb
XXXX                     XXgp   XXlb
XXXX                     XXgp   XXlb

[B]Total Weight:[/B]XXlb      [B]Money:[/B] XXgp XXsp XXcp

                           [B]Lgt   Med   Hvy  Lift  Push[/B]
[B]Max Weight:[/B]               XXX   XXX   XXX   XXX   XXX

[b]Spells Per Day:[/b] 0-4, 1-7, 2-6, 3-6, 4-5, 
[b]Spell DC:[/b] 4 + Spell Level + 10
[b]Spell Book:[/b]
[i]0-lvl:[/i] 
[i]1-lvl:[/i]
[i]2-lvl:[/i] 
[i]3-lvl:[/i]
[i]4-lvl:[/i]
[i]5-lvl:[/i]
[i]6-lvl:[/i]
[i]7-lvl:[/i]
[i]8-lvl:[/i]
[i]9-lvl:[/i]

[B]Age:[/B] 28
[B]Height:[/B] 6'2"
[B]Weight:[/B] 170lb
[B]Eyes:[/B] Blue
[B]Hair:[/B] Brown
[B]Skin:[/B] Fair

[B]Appearance:[/B] Randall is tall and scrawny.  His arms almost look to long for his body.  He keeps his thick brown hair about shoulder length and usually not brushed.  

[B]Background:[/B] Randall was born and raised in a small hamlet just outside Sharn.  He always had a overwhelming urge to learn new things.  He studied the stars and whatever books he could get a hold of. He often dreamt that he was made to do more with his life.  When he was 14 an old adventuring wizard picked his town to retire in. Through months of persistence Randal was able to convince the old man to teach him about the art of magic.  The old man taught Randall the basic principles of the art and got him enrolled in Morgraive University to continue his study.  Randall was appreciative of the help and gladly attended the University despite its shady reputation.  While studying at the university he became intrigued by the mystery that is the continent of Xen’drik.  After graduation Randall took up employment at the university as a professor/scion.  One day while on a mission from the university to track a group of bandit that hijacked and airship from House Lyrandar Randal noticed one of the bushes around his campsite was sitting at a weird angle.  Upon further investigation Randall discovered there was an inert Warforged lying under it.  Randall was dumbfounded and did not know what to do at first.  He waited until morning and decided to take it to the city of Karrnath, a full day’s travel away.  While en route to Karrnath Randall was attacked by bandits.  He was able to summon his ‘friends’ to help defeat the bandits but got caught with a grievous wound to his leg.  He was barely alive from the when he arrived at the city.  The guards quickly brought him to the Jarasco holding of Resthold where after showing evidence he could pay he was examined and they found the blade was laced with an exotic type of poison that was not normally seen in this part of Khorvaire.  Luckily the House had a limited supply of the antidote needed and was able to heal his leg good as new.  The Jarasco heir who helped Randall was named Buran.  She expressed interest in the poison the blade was laced with and began to ask questions.  Once he was able to walk again he brought the Warforged to a Cannith sponsored smith who was able to make the repairs needed to activate him.  The ‘forged introduced himself as Golem and was grateful of the assistance given to him by both Randall and the smith.  Randall, Burans, and Golem formed a lasting friend ship and have been adventuring together ever since.  Burans and both want to go Xen’drik for separate reasons and Golem agreed to accompany his friends on the journey.  Randall used his connections with in the university to get the trio hired on an expedition there where they hope to achieve their goals.  The university only helped based on a promise Randall made to let the other professors study any artifacts he brought back.   [/Sblock]
```


----------



## Delusion (Oct 2, 2007)

Here's the stat rolls for Roth Mac Lyr, human barb/bard. Full sheet coming soon.

http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=1295542


----------



## ShaggySpellsword (Oct 2, 2007)

Bloodweaver1 said:
			
		

> Interested in playing a psion 5/ metamind 3 or artificer 8, either one will be bent on searching for lost artifacts that would increase his power or strength.  Possible LE aligment.




Thought I would point out that this character would be mutually exclusive with any Paladin submissions...which is fine, Gabrion will just take that into account when selecting the group.


----------



## EvolutionKB (Oct 2, 2007)

High elemental binder is in the Player's guide to Eberron.  They get an elemental that they can summon as well they can bind an elemental into their weapon, armor, or body(like the magic items in ECS).


----------



## Avalon® (Oct 2, 2007)

gabrion said:
			
		

> @ Avalon - Well kinda.  I'd rather not actually pick for you, but like I said earlier, I will tell you which one I prefer.  If you would like to default to that one as your chosen submission, that's fine with me.




So which do you prefer?


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Oct 2, 2007)

Avalon, just as one voice amonst many, I like the dwarven deepwarder idea.


----------



## Avalon® (Oct 2, 2007)

If I pick him, I'll probably model him a bit after Kakuzu from Naruto.


----------



## Shayuri (Oct 2, 2007)

Blargh, I forgot it was only four people...maybe druid IS the way to go...

Revising.

Will post tonight.


----------



## Kaodi (Oct 2, 2007)

Nevermind, I'm out.


----------



## gabrion (Oct 2, 2007)

@Mellubb-Looks fine.  If you want, you could put something else in the background about his motivation for wanting to come to Xen'drik.  Is this a personal thing he's wanted to do, or is he still expected to be looking for things for the University, or some combination of the two?

@Avalon - I guess I have an ever so slight preference for the Bone Knight.  Super-duper saves will come in handy methinks.    A question about that though - are you plan to use the Education (or Educated or whatever feat) to help you qualify for Ur-Priest since neither Hexblade nor Pally have Knowledge (The Planes) as a class skill?  If that is the case, I would be willing to do you a favor and knock that requirement down to 4 ranks so you could buy it cross-class.  From a player perspective it would be pretty annoying spending all three of my 1-5 feats qualifying for one PrC.

As for the Deepwarden, I like that idea too, but it seems a little more hodge-podge to me.  At 1-4 you get some nifty stuff from Crusader, but by cutting out to go with Ranger/Deepwarden/FotF you end up only having lower level maneuvers. (Also, is the ranger level just to meet deepwarden prereqs?)  If I understand the concept right he is meant to be a tough, durable, high AC/HP tank, but I think the flavor alone from UP/Bone Knight would make that more fun than a guy who excels at "standing there and taking it."  Of course I could just be totally wrong about the roles you see them playing, so feel free to set me straight.

@EvolutionKB - Ah found it.  PrCs in that book can be tricky to find using the table of contents...the index works much better.    Anyway, that PrC is fine.


----------



## Avalon® (Oct 2, 2007)

How about if I let you guys decide which one I'll create?


----------



## gabrion (Oct 2, 2007)

ShaggySpellsword said:
			
		

> Thou I will point out that this character would be mutually exclusive with any Paladin submissions...which is fine, Gabrion will just take that into account when selecting the group.




Well sort of...

For me the party working together is more important than particular quirks they may have (such as a few members being at odds sometimes).  It's true that a paladin wouldn't put up with evil antics, but honestly I'm not going to be too fond of evil antics myself (they tend to draw retribution against players).  

I don't require paladin players to act Lawful Stupid either, so they won't be breaking their code if they fail to attack any evil creature on sight (Gods forbid they try to work with someone with an evil heart to redeem them...).  Bottom line, I'm pretty flexible so don't get scared away from submitting anything as long as you think it's a concept that could work with a full party that will be working toward specific goals.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Oct 2, 2007)

I repeat my offering of a shared background, I wasn't thinking of a very linked one, heres mine, so you see what I'm talking about, because I'm messing up with words =P

Golem, as his human battalion fellows called him, was one of the new light warrior type warforged, and served during the war in several battalions.
After war was over, Golem found himself fighting a more powerful foe than before. Now he have time to think about his kind, about life and its meaning.
He started wondering through dense forest and extenuating plains, until he was to damaged to continue. Still, with his damaged body, his head kept working. He was exposed to all the power of the weather, unitl a good natured XXXX found him.
XXXX took him and carried him to a blacksmith who could be able to repair the warforged. Since then Golem traveled with XXXX learning from him/her the ways of the living creatures.

XXXX could be any other character that would want to have a shared background with me, and a shinny warfoged bodyguard.


----------



## Avalon® (Oct 2, 2007)

gabrion said:
			
		

> @Avalon - I guess I have an ever so slight preference for the Bone Knight.  Super-duper saves will come in handy methinks.    A question about that though - are you plan to use the Education (or Educated or whatever feat) to help you qualify for Ur-Priest since neither Hexblade nor Pally have Knowledge (The Planes) as a class skill?  If that is the case, I would be willing to do you a favor and knock that requirement down to 4 ranks so you could buy it cross-class.  From a player perspective it would be pretty annoying spending all three of my 1-5 feats qualifying for one PrC.
> 
> As for the Deepwarden, I like that idea too, but it seems a little more hodge-podge to me.  At 1-4 you get some nifty stuff from Crusader, but by cutting out to go with Ranger/Deepwarden/FotF you end up only having lower level maneuvers. (Also, is the ranger level just to meet deepwarden prereqs?)  If I understand the concept right he is meant to be a tough, durable, high AC/HP tank, but I think the flavor alone from UP/Bone Knight would make that more fun than a guy who excels at "standing there and taking it."  Of course I could just be totally wrong about the roles you see them playing, so feel free to set me straight.




The deepwarden will not just soak up damage but being in the middle of a group of enemies is where he wants to go. Plus they'll have a hard time hitting him with 2x Con mod to AC and running won't work since he'll be having a 40 ft move speed and a 10 ft reach with a spiked chain.


----------



## Erekose13 (Oct 2, 2007)

I've been really jonsing to use one of a couple of books on my shelf - Tome of Magic and Tome of Battle.  My first concept is probably the best, a displaced Cyran Warblade.

During the height of the Great War, Logran Hallis fought for his native Cyre. He applied his passion for the sword in devotion for his Queen and country, leading daring strikes against Thrane and Kharnnath.  When the goblin armies of Darguun turned against Cyre, it was his team that struck back encouraging the goblin traitors to stay out of the rest of the war.  On the battlefield against the elven Valenari forces he distinguished himself again and again.

And then the Mourning came.  On the day of the mourning, Logran was out of Cyre on a mission in Valenar, hunting for a traitor against the crown. A Phairlani elf, named Phaeryn, had turned on Cyre and was traveling to the Valenar capital to relay critical information regarding the Cyran forces on the border.  Logran caught up to Phaeryn and killed him, but it brought little satisfaction when he returned to find his country it covered in mist.  He tried to pierce the mists a few times, but the horrors of the Mournland were too much to take.

Dissaffected and without a country, he travelled to Darguun and through to Sharn. The prejudice he found there, Cyrans living bowing to Brelanders, was too much for the Queen's man.  He left the main continent on the next ship to Xen'drik to escape from the world that he no longer belonged to.  He has taken up residence in Stormreach, a drunk, melancholy man who longs for the old days. He can often be found in the Chapterhouse regaling any who come calling with tales of Old Cyre and the glory of her Queen.  Which of course makes him quite unpopular, though he tales of battle and war are a bitter reminder to those who are in Xen'drik from the same reasons as him.

EDIT: Stat Roll: 15, 12, 16, 16, 10, 17, 10


----------



## gabrion (Oct 2, 2007)

@Erekose - Warblade is fine (actually class wise all the classes and PrCs in ToB are fine except RKV [which is ok too as long as the player and I can come to an understanding]).


----------



## Erekose13 (Oct 2, 2007)

I'm not sure why Invisible Castle is showing that I rolled twice, my first roll is definitely the one that I am going with. No worries on the RKV, I'm going pure Warblade with a concentration on Diamond Mind maneuvers (and Concentration).


----------



## Mellubb (Oct 2, 2007)

Voda Vosa I am down if you want to link backgrounds.  I edited my background give it a once over and see if it fits what you were thinking.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Oct 2, 2007)

Voda Vosa, my halfling cleric could also fit in nicely with your background.  She would definitely fall into the "good hearted" category of almost anything you care to name.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Oct 2, 2007)

Mellub, I was thinking of something more sentimental hehe.
Anyway, it doesn't seem bad at all, but I can't decide until Isida post her background.


----------



## Mellubb (Oct 2, 2007)

What if the three of us were a party, and had something we were looking for together?  Perhaps we heard rumors of House Cannith using a creation forge down that way.  And we want to find out what we can.  I am easy, so what ever you want is cool by me.


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Oct 2, 2007)

gabrion said:
			
		

> Psion/metamind is fine.  I will allow artificer as well, but I'm not a huge fan.  To discourage it a bit, I require anyone who wants to play one to retroactively make a list of all the items they made from their crafting reserve level by level.  Not only do I find artificers to be a pain because of extra required downtime, but I find them pretty easy to abuse.  All that said, I won't actually hold it against you in the selection process if you make that choice, just be aware that I'll be watching you.
> 
> 
> 
> Don't do that - the wayfinders are a bunch of panzies.  Really though, dark concepts are fine as long as they are willing to work with the party.



Psion (Keniticist) with "dark/selfish" tendences it is. 

Here are my roles: 17, 15, 14, 14, 14, 14 (Drop 12)

In terms of background are you looking for something simple or complex, a paragraph or essay?   Or simply a brief history on exploits and motivation for going to far off exotic places?

-Blood


----------



## Voda Vosa (Oct 3, 2007)

Mellubb said:
			
		

> What if the three of us were a party, and had something we were looking for together?  Perhaps we heard rumors of House Cannith using a creation forge down that way.  And we want to find out what we can.  I am easy, so what ever you want is cool by me.




That is indeed a great idea! Count with me!


----------



## EvolutionKB (Oct 3, 2007)

The intertwined backgrounds also interests me...being a crafter and elementalist, he would be intrigued by Golem standing up to all that nature could throw at him.  A Cannith forge..."we are all forged from the four basic elements:  earth, water, fire, and air... even including warforged.  If we could find one of the creation forges, and based on my logic, we may be able to figure out how to make warforged and other creations, with the basic component of the elements"....just something to throw at you to get you going.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Oct 3, 2007)

Well, up to my character, he is there disabled on the ground, now it's up to you if you want to make a common background to the moment you find Golem. 
From there we could work something up for the rest of the background


----------



## Delusion (Oct 3, 2007)

*Roth Mac Lyr, Human Barbarian/Bard/War Chanter*

Here is the final version of Roth Mac Lyr, although I may add some to the Appearance/Personality bit later.

[sblock=Character Sheet]Name: Roth Mac Lyr
Class: Barbarian 6/Bard 1/War Chanter 1
Race: Human
Alignment: CN
Age: 26
Weight: 190 lbs
Height: 6’2”
Gender: Male

HP: 84 / 84 (6d12+2d8+16) 

Abilities 
STR 18 (+4)
DEX 16 (+3)
CON 15 (+2)
INT 13 (+1)
WIS 13 (+1)
CHA 15 (+2)

Statistics 

AC 21 (+8 Armor, +3 Dex)

FORT +9 (7 Base, +2 Con)
REF +7 (4 Base, +3 Dex)
WILL +5 (4 Base, +1 Wis)

Speed: 40ft
INIT +7 (+3 Dex, +4 Improved Initiative)

Melee (+7/+2 Bab, +4 Str)
+14/+9 _+2 Two-Handed Hammer_ (2d6+6 dmg, x2 crit)
+12/+7 _+2 Mighty Composite Longbow +4_ (1d8+4 dmg, x3 crit, up to +4 Str dmg)

Feats 
Combat Expertise
Weapon Focus (Two-Handed Hammer)
Track

Racial Features 
+1 bonus feat at 1st level
+4 skill points at 1st level and +1 skill point at every level after 

Class Features 
Fast Movement
Rage 2/day
Trap Sense +2
Uncanny Dodge
Improved Uncanny Dodge
Bardic Music
Bardic Knowledge
Countersong
Fascinate
Inspire Courage +1

Skills
Handle Animal +11 (9 ranks, +2 Cha)
Intimidate +11 (9 ranks, +2 Cha)
Hide +12 (9 ranks, +3 Dex, +5 Cloak of Elvenkind)
Move Silently +12 (9 ranks, +3 Dex, +5 Boots of Elvenkind)
Perform (Singing) +12 (10 ranks, +2 Cha)
Ride +12 (9 ranks, +3 Dex)
Sleight of Hand +12 (9 ranks, +3 Dex)
Survival +11 (10 ranks, +1 Wis)

Languages 
Common 
Nordic

Equipment 71 lbs; 330gp
+2 Two-Handed Hammer (8320gp, 15 lbs)
+2 Mighty Composite Longbow +4 (8500gp, 3 lbs)
+3 Breastplate (9350gp, 30 lbs)
Cloak of Elvenkind (2500gp, 1 lb)
Boots of Elvenkind (2500gp, 1 lb)
Backpack (2gp, 2 lbs)
-Rope (Hempen, 50ft) (1gp, 10 lbs)
-Grappling Hook (1gp, 4 lbs)
-5 Sunrods (10gp, 5 lbs)
-Flint and Steel (1gp, 0 lbs)
[/sblock]
[sblock=Background]Hailing from the frozen wastelands of Frostfell north of Khorvaire, Roth Mac Lyr was born a prince to King Dain Mac Lyr. Despite his presitigious title, Roth never led an easy life - no one in Frostfell ever did. Hordes of undead and strange beasts born of the cruel climate constantly roamed and plagued the land. Every young lad was trained for battle at the earliest age possible to help in the fight against the never-yielding threats of Frostfell, and Roth was no exception. He quickly mastered any weapon placed in his hands, though he had a fondness for one of the weapons his father had gained in his many conquests - a large magical hammer that even the strongest lad would need two hands to properly swing.

While out on a hunting trip with his good friend, Kal Frostreaver, the two returned to their village to find it had been overrun by undead. They hacked and smashed through throngs of the foul creatures before finding Roth's father dieing from his wounds, who told them with his last words of a distant land to the far south that the two must go to. So together, they left their demolished and forsaken village and made south.

By the time Roth and Kal had reached the Bitter Sea, they were half-starved and weary from their journey. Still, they managed to construct a makeshift raft and set sail for a land they wern't even sure existed. They made it to Khorvaire, but were both near death and would surely have perished were it not for the aide of an elven cleric by the name of Vadania Moonwhisper. She, Roth, and Kal became good friends, and together they searched the land for excitement, adventure, and treasure.

Of their many adventures, just a few include ridding a subterranean fortress of an evil druid, delving into a long abandoned dwarf stronghold riddled with orcs and even a black dragon, and saving a town from the clutches of a tyrannical mind flayer. On an ill-fated journey into the sewers of Sharn to find the source of an undead menace, Kal Frostreaver fell in battle, and Roth and Vadania were forced to flee. Devastated by the loss of his childhood friend and only remaining kin, Roth decided that he must leave Vadania, as she would bring back sorrowful memories of Kal - a decision he very much regrets to this day.

Finally working up the courage to give adventuring another try, Roth has answered a call from the Coinlords to travel to Xen'drik. He knows that he may fall as his best friend did, but he also knows that it's what Kal and his father would have wanted him to do.[/sblock]
[sblock=Appearance/Personality]Roth Mac Lyr is a tall and imposing northman with a thick full beard and tough, weatherbeaten and scarred skin. His hair is blonde and his eyes a cold blue, and he wears a spiked helmet traditional of the warriors of his people. He is seldom seen without battle kit, and he sports a blue tribal band tattoo around his left bicep.
[sblock=Portrait]
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





[/sblock]

Roth Mac Lyr is an admirer of the simple things in life - like having a cold ale or (his newest found pleasure) smoking the dried leaves of tobacco grown by the halflings of Talenta. However, his laid back nature is often not readily apparent while dealing with matters business and adventure. He relishes the opportunity to show his skill in battle, and has a great deal of respect for those who fight alongside him. Since the loss of his friend, he is somewhat reluctant to quickly trust or become friends with new people - although he is also naturally somewhat drawn towards companionship now that he is left with no one.[/sblock]


----------



## gabrion (Oct 3, 2007)

@bloodweaver - For backgrounds I would like at least a couple of paragraphs to go along with any given submission.  If you feel like writing more, that's fine too.  Either way, you should cover (at minimum) a brief history as well as explaining motivations for working for the coinlords in xen'drik.


----------



## Shayuri (Oct 3, 2007)

Here's my elfy druid submission. Work in progress, but I think it's going well. Ranged support with bow and spells with combat animal companion. Capable of wildshaping for melee support, and I'm building her towards Augment Summoning at level 9 for some good summons.

Was considering Weapon Finesse and a rapier to make her unusually good in melee without wildshape...but nah. 

Oy...a bit delayed here. I will write out a summary of her background though.

Maighan is from a circle of Gatekeeper druids in the Eldeen Reaches. She originally came to Khorvaire to study with the orcs of Eldeen after taking her druidic vows, which was frowned on in Aerenal since it meant she would not follow in the veneration of the Undying Court. The ancient lore of the Gatekeepers, combined with what she had learned of elven history from her father, who was a lorekeeper of Aerenal, fascinated her. She came to realize that even though Gatekeepers were especially trained to deal with Xoriat, there were other dangerous dimensions out there. Elf history of the fall of giantkind and the liberation of the elves bespoke of some. Most interestingly to Maighan though, the old histories suggested that the giants had...with help...been able to end a great interplanar war by magically shoving the other plane away from Eberron, so it could not return.

Suppose the same could be done for Xoriat? Obviously, it wouldn't do to take it lightly. Extensive research would have to be done...and most of all, new and better sources of information would have to be found. That meant journeying to what was left of the giant's old empire. To uncover the secrets of the giants, and perhaps learn a bit more about her own people, Maighan worked diligently to locate and join a group headed there.

Not complete, but a reasonable summary. I also filled in an item I'll be wanting. The Ring of Mighty Summons from Complete Mage. 14k of summony goodness. 

[sblock=Maighan the Hierophant]Name: Maighan
Class: Druid 8
Race: Elf
Alignment: NG
Age: 125
Weight: 110 lbs
Height: 5’4”
Gender: Female

HP: 72/72

Abilities
STR 10 (+0)
DEX 18 (+4)
CON 14 (+2)
INT 13 (+1)
WIS 18 (+4)
CHA 14 (+2)

Statistics
AC 14 (10 + 4 Dex)

FORT +9 (7 Base, +2 Con)
REF +8 (4 Base, +4 Dex)
WILL +11 (7 Base, +4 Wis)

Speed: 30ft
INIT +4 (+4 Dex)

Melee (+6/+1 Bab, +0 Str)

Ranged (+10/+5, +6 BAB +4 Dex)

Feats
1 Gatekeeper Initiate
3 Spell Focus: Conjuration
6 Natural Spell

Racial Features
+2 Dex, -2 Con
Low Light Vision
Immune to magic sleep
+2 save vs Enchantment
+2 Spot, Listen, Search
Detect Secret Doors
Weapon Proficiencies

Class Features
Animal Companion
Nature Sense
Wild Empathy
Woodland Stride
Trackless Step
Resist Nature's Lure
Wild Shape 3/day (Small - Large)

Skills 20+35
Concentration (Con)
Handle Animal (Cha)
Heal (Wis)
Knowledge (nature) (Int)
Knowledge (history) (Int) (cc)
Listen (Wis)
Spellcraft (Int)
Spot (Wis)
Survival (Wis)

Languages
Common, Elvish, Druidic, Sylvan

Spellcasting (Druid: Caster level 8, DC 14+lvl)
Prepared
0 - 
1 - 
2 - 
3 - 
4 - 

Equipment

Ring of Mighty Summons, 14k
More pending

[/sblock]

...I dunno if I'm feeling this. The build is solid, and the background is a perfect match...but the fey warlock would be so much fun to play. So bright and chirpy.

I'll try to get a finished post, one way or another tomorrow. Hope that's okay.


----------



## Bootmobile (Oct 3, 2007)

I have been waiting for an Eberron campaign like this to come up. I have two concepts both based around the warshaper PrC from Complete Warrior.

The first is a shifter that has devoted themselves to developing their shifting powers for combat purposes. The build would be Ftr 4 / Warshaper 2 / Weretouched Master 2 (ECS). The next several levels would be devoted to the 2 PrCs.

The second is a changeling that has made itself into a daring warrior and a man of mystery. The build would be Beguiler 2 / Swashbuckler 3 / Warshaper 3. After another level of the PrC it would be on to a gish PrC, probably the Abjurant Champion from Complete Mage.

The first build would be an offensive powerhouse when shifting and a decent archer when not. The second would be pretty decent in melee and be able to fill face, trap and possibly scout roles, plus be a great spy and have a few special tricks up his sleeves. 

I like the idea of playing each. The first would be violent and vicious, but not in a wild, bestial way. By going fighter rather than barbarian I think of the character as deliberate, purposeful and calculating in his savagely violent attacks. Plus there is the whole Wolverine factor which is appealing. The second is playing a changeling against type, having invented a dashing, charming persona to hide behind. He is outgoing and witty and always seems to keep people off balance and guessing. He is endlessly resourceful always seeming to have yet another trick up his sleeve, always seeming to know than he possibly should.

The first would be coming to Xen'drik to test his mettle and to make a name for himself. Being a shifter, and a ferocious one at that, he has never found the respect and renown he longs for among more civilized folks. The second would be escaping to Xen'drik, having run one scheme to many and been exposed. The jungles of the southern continent seem a good hiding place and working within the Coin Lords organiazation seems like a good opportunity to rebuild his lost lifestyle.

Gabrion, do you find one or the other more appealing or a better fit for the campaign or the emerging party?

Here are my rolls btw.

[sblock=Disclaimer]I have always been a lurker here on ENWorld before but I have been a member of the WotC board for years and I have been playing D&D for over 15 years. Just in case the post count is an issue. [/sblock]


----------



## Mellubb (Oct 3, 2007)

So how long are you thinking you have been inert; hours, days, weeks, months, or years? Anyway, along came a wizard and a cleric (EvolutionKB) in search of the Air Ship bandits.  The make camp near where Golem fell and at first did not even know he was there.  Upon discovering him there was a long discussion about what to do about him.  So we took him to the closest village in hopes to find a blacksmith capable of doing the repairs. This is where IKT comes in but I don’t know how….


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Oct 3, 2007)

Hmm... depending on where Golem fell and where you all are, I could see several possibilities.  Buran was born in Karrnath, at the Jorasco holding Resthold.  If you guys were there or somewhere nearby, perhaps Buran was acting as an agent for her house.  If someone had an interesting injury and story (and the money to pay), Buran would be very willing to help.  She's quite interested in unusual cases.  Anyways, here's her character sheet and background so far.

Character Sheet: [sblock]*Buran d’Jorasco
Female halfling cleric of the Sovereign Host 4/Dragonmark Heir 2/Sovereign Speaker 2*
*Alignment:* Neutral Good
*Region:* Karrnath
*Height:* 3' 4''
*Weight:* 33lbs
*Hair:* Golden-brown
*Eyes:* Hazel
*Age:* 42
*Action Points:*  11
*XP:* 32,000

*Str:* 11 (+0) [-2 racial]  
*Dex:* 16 (+3) [+2 racial]
*Con:* 14 (+2)  
*Int:* 13 (+1)   
*Wis:* 17 (+3) [+2 levels]
*Cha:* 14 (+2) 

*Class and Racial Abilities:*  +2 Dex, -2 Str, Small size, +2 racial bonus on Climb, Jump, Move Silently, and Listen checks, +1 racial bonus on all saving throws, +2 moral bonus on saves against fear, +1 racial bonus on attack rolls with thrown weapons and slings.  Divine spells, turn undead 5/day aura of good, War, Healing, Travel, and Luck domains, house status, additional action points, improved least dragonmark.  Proficient with all types of armor and all shields (except tower shields), all simple weapons, as well as the battleaxe, halberd, longsword (also have Weapon Focus), sickle, and warhammer.  Reroll 1/day, casting healing spells at +1 caster level, _freedom of movement_ for 5 rounds/day, and free Martial Weapon Proficiency and Weapon Focus with longsword.  

*Hit Dice:* 8d8+16
*HP:* 66
*AC:* 22 (+3 Dex, +7 armor, +2 shield)
*ACP:* -2
*Init:* +3 (+3 Dex)
*Speed:* 20ft. (20ft. in armor) 

*Saves:*
Fortitude +13 [+7 base, +2 Con, +1 luck, +2 resistance]
Reflex +10 [+4 base, +3 Dex, +1 luck, +2 resistance]
Will +16 [+10 base, +3 Wis, +1 luck, +2 resistance]

*BAB/Grapple:* +6/+2 (includes +1 for size)
*Melee Atk:* +8 (1d6+1/19-20/x2/S, _+1 longsword_)
*Ranged Atk:* +9 (1d3/x2/50 ft./B, sling)

*Skills:*
Climb +0 (0 ranks, +0 Str, +2 racial, -2 ACP)
Diplomacy +11 [9 ranks, +2 Cha]
Gather Information +5 [3 ranks, +2 Cha]
Heal +15 [10 ranks, +3 Wis, +2 dragonmark]
Jump +0 (0 ranks, +0 Str, +2 racial, -2 ACP)
Knowledge (religion) +12 [11 ranks (2 cc), +1 Int]
Listen +5 [0 ranks, +3 Wis, +2 racial]
Sense Motive +6 [3 ranks, +3 Wis]
Spot +3 [0 ranks, +3 Wis]
Tumble +1 (0 ranks, +3 Dex, +2 racial, -2 ACP)

*Feats:*
Least Dragonmark (healing)  (1st level) [ECS]
Favored in  House (Jorasco) (3rd level) [ECS]
Lesser Dragonmark (healing) (5th level bonus from Dragonmark Heir) [ECS]
Worldly Focus (6th level) [FoE]

*Languages:*  Common, Halfling, Gnome

*Spells Per Day*
Save DC +3
0th – _detect magic x2, detect poison, purify food and drink, read magic_.  (D)       
1st - _bless, divine favor, magic stone, shield of faith_.  (D) – _longstrider_.
2nd – _bear’s strength, dark way (SC), divine protection (SC) _.  (D) – _spiritual weapon_.
3rd – _dispel magic, prayer_. (D) – _fly_.

*Dragonmark abilities*
Caster level 8.  DC 10 + spell level + 2
_cure light wounds_ and _lesser restoration_ 2/day (due to _dragonshard reservoir_
_neutralize poison_ 1/day.  


*Equipment*
_+2 mithril breastplate_ – 8,350gp
Masterwork heavy wooden shield – 157gp
_+1 longsword_ – 2,315gp
_Dragonshard reservoir, least_ – 7,000gp
_Heward’s handy haversack_  - 2,000gp
_Cloak of resistance +2_ – 4,000gp
_Ring of feather falling_ – 2,200gp
Sling – 0gp
20 sling bullets – 2sp
2 daggers – 4gp
Identification papers with portrait  - 5gp
2 Wands of _cure light wounds_ – 1,500gp
3 scrolls of _remove paralysis_ – 450gp
2 scrolls of _remove blindness/deafness_ – 750
2 scrolls of _remove curse_ – 750gp
2 scrolls of _remove disease_ – 750gp
Scroll of _invisibility purge_ – 375gp
Healer’s kit – 50gp
Bedroll - 5sp
Waterskin - 1gp
50 ft. silk rope - 1gp
Trail rations (10 days worth) - 5gp
Belt pouch - 1gp
Traveler’s outfit (Free)
12 wooden holy symbols of the Sovereign Host – 12gp
2 explorer’s outfits – 20gp
2 courtier’s outfits with jewelry – 160gp
1 glammerweave noble outfit with jewelry– 275gp
House Jorasco arcane signet ring – 150gp
Traveling papers, Karrnath to Breland – 2sp

*Money*
209gp, 1sp[/sblock]

~~~~~ 

Appearance, personality, and background:  [sblock]Buran is a very tall, sturdily built halfling woman, her shoulder-length golden-brown hair confined from her face in braids, her visage thin and a little careworn, her brown eyes seemingly too large for her face.  She wears a silvery breastplate with the symbol of the Sovereign Host worked into it subtly, and bears a shield with the House Jorasco crest on it.  Her dragonmark is on her right hand, extending up onto her wrist and forearm.  She also bears a arcane signet ring of her House on that hand. 

Born in Resthold, the House Jorasco central holding in Vedykar, Karrnath, Buran was thrown into the Healer’s guild at a young age.  Oldest of three sisters, and expected to help keep her younger siblings in line, she learned responsibility early.  The Last War had raged since well before she was born, and there was little doubt as to where she would end up.  The only question was whether she would aid her house in the holdings or on the battlefield.

Buran found herself attracted to the battlefield early on, wanting, perhaps, a small scrap of excitement after the confining rounds of the hospitals.  Also, unlike the majority of her House, she found her talents in healing better channeled through her faith.  Though born in Karrnath, she found the homey faith of the Sovereign Host to be the most fitting to everything she did.

Her faith helped sustain her far better than some of her family when she was taken out to the front lines.  Karrnath had suffered drought, famine, and plague in addition to war, and the casualties were simply brutal.  The excitement of snatching lives away from death’s door, of instilling her strength of faith in the soldiers she healed, gave her plenty of motivation to remain.  More than one of her House had to return to Resthold to recover from nerves, but Buran could not stay away, even in the face of overwhelming personal tragedy.

The war had taken its toll on soldiers, civilians, and support personnel alike, and though attacks on House Jorasco risked the offenders being entirely cut off from future House services, it didn’t mean that accidents didn’t happen.  Buran’s youngest sister Lirana was a casualty of an attack on one of the camps; burned to death in arcane fire, beyond even Buran’s ability to save.  The House did not casually resurrect anyone, not even their own, and Buran finally had found the limits of her ability to cope with the horrors of the battlefield.

For two years, she returned to Resthold, serving in the hospital and acting as an agent for her House.  Then the Day of Mourning came.  Almost against her will, Buran found herself returning to the battlefield, the tragedy too great to ignore, even for those who had heavy hearts and bleeding souls.  

To her own surprise, she found she could still find a faint thrill in hearing the stories of the fallen as she worked to pull them away from death.  Each healing also came with some story from her about one or the other of the Host, to lift the spirits of those she tended, and some soldiers began to call her “the preacher,” in a kind of reverent jest.  Her strong faith had returned, in the common man if not the war itself, and as the Treaty of Thronehold was signed, she began to wonder where else someone like her could go.

Buran is a little weary of the wholesale slaughter that marked the Last War at times.  Though she enjoys the visceral thrill of healing on the battlefield, she is sick of the endless politics and backstabbing, the shifting alliances and endless rounds of pointless fighting.  She seeks something new.  New people to help, new experiences, new fights, and even new enemies.  Traveling from enclave to enclave, she has worked her way to Sharn, hoping to find a way to the mysterious Xen’drik.  If any place offers a new place to start, that would be it.

Buran is a healer and a priest, a diplomat and noble.  Having worked deeply in her family holdings, she knows the pretty words and flattery necessary to address someone of rank (or who thinks they’re of rank), as well as the lore and wisdom of the Host.  She is trained to defend herself and those she heals, though words tend to come first, rather than the sword.  A mercenary healer and faithful priest, with her family’s philosophy of healing only for pay and a noble’s sense of self-worth, Buran is occasionally a bit of a contradiction.  But few in her care would say even a word against her.[/sblock]


----------



## Voda Vosa (Oct 3, 2007)

Sounds good, if you three are fine with it I'll re-write my background according to this. And I was thinking of month or years.


----------



## Erekose13 (Oct 3, 2007)

```
[B]Name:[/B] Logran Hallis
[B]Class:[/B] Warblade 8
[B]Race:[/B] Human
[B]Region of Origin:[/b] Cyre
[B]Size:[/B] M
[B]Gender:[/B] M
[B]Alignment:[/B] NG
[B]Action Points:[/B] 9 (roll 2d6)
[B]Deity:[/B] Sovereign Host 

[B]Str:[/B] 20 +5 	[B]Level:[/B] 8	[B]XP[/B]: 32000
[B]Dex:[/B] 16 +3 	[B]BAB:[/B] +8		[B]HP:[/B] 99 (8d12+24)
[B]Con:[/B] 16 +3 	[B]Grapple:[/B] +13	[B]Stat Increases:[/b] 4 - Str, 8 - Dex
[B]Int:[/B] 16 +3 	[B]Speed:[/B] 30'	 
[B]Wis:[/B] 12 +1 	[B]Init:[/B] +3		
[B]Cha:[/B] 10 +0 	[B]ACP:[/B] -X		

[B]	Base	Armor	Shld	Dex	Size	Nat	Misc	Total[/B]
[B]Armor:[/B]	10	+6	+3	+3	+0	+1	+1	24
[B]Touch:[/B]	14	[B]Flatfooted:[/B] 20

[B]	Total	Base	Mod	Misc[/B]
[B]Fort:[/B]	+9	+3	+6	--
[B]Ref:[/B]	+8	+3	+2	+3*
[B]Will:[/B]	+3	+1	+2	--
[B]Notes:[/B] *when not flat-footed

[B]Weapon			Attack	Damage	Critical	Range[/B]
Bastard Sword +1	+16/+11	1d10+8	19-20/x2	------
Bastard Sword +1 TH	+16/+11	1d10+10	19-20/x2	------
Longbow			+12/+7	1d8+5	x3	110 ft
[B]Notes:[/B] +2 to hit w/ DM maneuvers, +3 melee when conf. crits, 
+3 dmg vs. flat-footed/flanked

[B]Languages:[/B] Common, Goblin, Elf, Gnome

[B]Abilities:[/B] Battle Clarity (+Int bonus on Refl saves when not flat-footed), 
Weapon Aptitude (switch weapon for weapon specific feats), Uncanny Dodge, 
Battle Ardor (critical Confirmation - +Int on rolls to confirm crits), 
Bonus Feat (Blade Meditation), Improved Uncanny Dodge, 
Battle Cunning (damage - +Int on melee dmg against flat-footed/flanked)

[B]Feats: [/B] Exotic Weapon Proficiency (bastard sword), 
Weapon Focus (bastard sword), Power Attack, 
Blade Meditation - Diamond Mind (+1 dmg with Bastard Sword, 
+2 Concentration checks, +1 save dcs for DM maneuvers), 
Weapon Specialization (bastard sword)

[B]Maneuvers[/B] 
[B]Known:[/B]
[I][B]1st -[/B][/I] Moment of Perfect Mind (Counter - Conc. check for Will save)
[I][B]2nd -[/B][/I] Action Before Thought (Counter - Conc. check for Refl save), 
Emerald Razor (Strike - touch attack)
[I][B]3rd -[/B][/I] Mind Over Body (Count - Conc. check for Fort save), 
Insightful Strike (Strike - Conc. check for damage)
[I][B]4th -[/B][/I] Ruby Nightmare Blade (Strike - Conc. check = double damage), 
White Raven Strike (Strike - +4d6 dmg, target flat-footed)
[B]Readied:[/B] Moment of Perfect Mind, Action Before Thought, White Raven Strike, 
Emerald Razor
[B]Stances:[/B]
[I][B]1st -[/B] [/I]Leading the Charge (charging allies gain +lvl dmg)
[I][B]3rd -[/B][/I] Pearl of Black Doubt (Gain +2AC each time foe misses)

[B]Skill Points:[/B] 88	[B]Max Ranks:[/B] 11/5.5
[B]Skills		Total	Ranks	Mod 	Misc[/B]
Balance		14	11	3	--
Concentration	24	11	3	10
Know(History)	14	11	3	--
Know(local)	14	11	3	--
Martial Lore	14	11	3	--
Tumble		14	11	3	--
Listen		06	5.5	1	--
Spot		06	5.5	1	--
[B]Notes:[/B]

[B]Equipment:				Cost	Weight[/B]
+1 Bastard Sword			8335gp	6lbs
 - Martial Discipline (Diamond Mind) (+1 to hit/+3 when using DM maneuvers)
Circlet of Concentration (+8)		6400gp	-lb
Mithral Breastplate +1			5350gp	15lb
Darkwood Shield +1			1257gp	5lb
Amulet of Natural Armor +1		2000gp	-lb
Ring of Protection +1			2000gp	-lb
Guantlets of Ogre Power +2		4000gp	4lb
MW Mighty Composite Longbow (+5)	900gp	3lbs
Arrows (40)				2gp	6lbs
Potions:
 - Cure Moderate Wounds (x3)		900gp	-lb
 - Cure Light Wounds (x3)		150gp	-lb
Backpack 				2gp	2lb
Flint and Steel				1gp	-lb
Rope, silk (100ft)			20gp	10lb
Everburning Torch			110gp	1lb
Waterskin				1gp	4lb
Explorer's outfit			-gp	8lb
Rations, trail (x3)			15sp	3lb

[B]Total Weight:[/B]67lb	[B]Money:[/B] 70gp 5sp 0cp

[B]		Lgt	Med	Hvy	Lift	Push[/B]
[B]Max Weight:[/B]	133	266	400	800	2000

[B]Age:[/B] 38
[B]Height:[/B] 5'9"
[B]Weight:[/B] 180 lbs
[B]Eyes:[/B] Blue
[B]Hair:[/B] Brown
[B]Skin:[/B] Fair
```

*Appearance:* Logran is an aging hero. His hair is a noble grey now but has become long and scruffy, completely unkept.  He wears a cooler outfit having found his traditional Cyran clothes both uncomfortable in the heat and an unneccessary reminder to past glories.  His bastard sword though is kept finely honed and polished. He can even be seen polishing it while sitting around the taproom of the Chapterhouse.  

*Personality:* A loyalist to Queen and Country through and through, Logran has become quite depressed after the mourning.  Hated and forced out of Khorvaire where he is no longer wanted as a reminder of the Great War, he has come to Xen'drik as an escape.  Should something appeal to his sense of duty again, he'd be happy to free himself from the lethargy his exile has imposed on him. Generally given to telling war stories and harkening back to lost times, he likes to guide or teach through his tales.

*Background:*During the height of the Great War, Logran Hallis fought for his native Cyre. He applied his passion for the sword in devotion for his Queen and country, leading daring strikes against Thrane and Kharnnath. When the goblin armies of Darguun turned against Cyre, it was his team that struck back encouraging the goblin traitors to stay out of the rest of the war. On the battlefield against the elven Valenari forces he distinguished himself again and again.

And then the Mourning came. On the day of the mourning, Logran was out of Cyre on a mission in Valenar, hunting for a traitor against the crown. A Phairlani elf, named Phaeryn, had turned on Cyre and was traveling to the Valenar capital to relay critical information regarding the Cyran forces on the border. Logran caught up to Phaeryn and killed him, but it brought little satisfaction when he returned to find his country it covered in mist. He tried to pierce the mists a few times, but the horrors of the Mournland were too much to take.

Dissaffected and without a country, he travelled to Darguun and through to Sharn. The prejudice he found there, Cyrans living bowing to Brelanders, was too much for the Queen's man. He left the main continent on the next ship to Xen'drik to escape from the world that he no longer belonged to. He has taken up residence in Stormreach, a drunk, melancholy man who longs for the old days. He can often be found in the Chapterhouse regaling any who come calling with tales of Old Cyre and the glory of her Queen. Which of course makes him quite unpopular, though he tales of battle and war are a bitter reminder to those who are in Xen'drik from the same reasons as him.


----------



## Mellubb (Oct 3, 2007)

Cool I will do the same.  A month or more works with the part of us not seeing you at first, being you were probably covered in leaves/dirt and what not.  

IKT yeah we could have been where ever you need us to have been to accomidate.  If need be we may have had to fight our way into the village from bandits or the like and I had a greivous leg wound which your skills were able to heal so that I do not even have a limp.


----------



## gabrion (Oct 4, 2007)

Just double checking here - are there any inquiries I've left unanswered?  If so, be sure to point them out for me.

Submissions are looking good.  I'm going to wait till tomorrow at midnight (eastern) time to officially close this to new submissions, and I'll pick the party sometime in the day following that.


----------



## EvolutionKB (Oct 4, 2007)

I won't be able to post a character soon.  If I am indeed picked I'll get one up ASAP, but hopefully you don't need much.  Feat wise I know:  The req for my PrC as well as Quicken spell and divine meta (quicken).  Equipment wise:  A reliquary holy symbol(MIC)augmented using the rules from MIC with a +2 wis.  A +1 spellstoring morningstar.  Full plate +1 and shield +1, cloak of resistance +2, and some other things.


----------



## Shayuri (Oct 4, 2007)

Updated my submission a bit. Towards the end of page 2.


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Oct 4, 2007)

My 'dark/selfish' Psion submission. 
Went straight Psion for casting power. [sblock=Marotsel Rostovetskyi]
	
	



```
Name: Marotsel Rostovetskyi
Class: Psion 8 (Kineticists)  Age: ??
Race: HUman              Height: 5' 10"
Size: Medium  	         Weight: 150 lbs
Gender: Male             Eyes: Bright Green
Alignment: Lawful Evil   Hair: None
Deity:                   Skin: Weathered 

Class & Racial Traits:
Human                    Psion & Character
1 Bonus Feat             Displine: Kineticists
+1 Skill Point per Lvl   Extra Feats: 2
+4 Skill Points @ 1 Lvl  Feats: 3
                         Ability Bonus: +1 Int, +1 Dex

Str: 14 (+2)  Level: 8    XP:  
Dex: 16 (+3)  BAB: +4     HP:  40/40 (8d4+16)
Con: 14 (+2)  Grapple: -1 Dmg Red: -/-
Int: 20 (+5)  Speed: 30'  Spell Res: -
Wis: 14 (+2)  Init: +3    Spell Save: - 
Cha: 14 (+2)  ACP: 0      Spell Fail: 0%				

       Base Armor Shld Dex Size Nat Misc Total
Armor:  10   +8   (+4)  +3  +0   +0  +0   21 (25)
Touch:  21   Flat-Footed: 21

      Base Mod Misc Total
Fort:  2    +2  +2   +6
Ref:   2    +3  +2   +7
Will:  6    +2  +2   +10

Armor           Bonus Dex ACP ASF  Weight Cost
*Interial Armor  +8    +6  0   0    0lbs   9 Power Points
%Force Shield    +4(+6) -  0   0    0lbs   1 (9) Power Points
     *OverChannelled daily casting good for 10hrs
     %OverChannelled buff casting good for 10min

Weapon           Attack Damage  Critical  Range  Weight Cost 
L. Crossbow, MW    +8    1d8    19-20/x2   80ft   4lbs  302gp

Equipment Cost / Weight
Explorers outfit           (-gp / 0 lbs)
Bolts (60)                 (6gp / 6 lbs)
Flint & Steel              (1gp / 0 lbs)
Belt Pouch                 (1gp / 0 lbs)
Rations x3                 (1gp / 1 lbs)
Sunrods x2                 (4gp / 2 lbs)
Waterskin x1               (1gp / 3 lbs)
Vest of Resistance +2      (4000gp / 3 lbs)
Head Band of Int +2        (4000gp / 1 lbs)
Cognizance Crystal (+5)    (9000gp / 0 lbs) 
Psiontrix Necklace
      Psychokinesis        (8000gp / 0 lbs) +1 DC for Psychokinesis powers
      Dimension Swap       (1620gp / 0 lbs) 3rd level manifester power 1/day
      Levitation           (1620gp / 0 lbs) 3rd level manifester power 1/day
Power Stones (Medium)      
    1. Tongues x4          (150gp / 0 lbs) 2nd
    2. Sustenance x4       (150gp / 0 lbs) 2nd
    3. Identify x4         (150gp / 0 lbs) 2nd
    4a.Touch Sight x2      (375gp / 0 lbs) 3rd
     b.Eradicate Invis x2
    5. Body Adjustment x4  (375gp / 0 lbs) 3rd
    6. Body Purificationx4 (375gp / 0 lbs) 3rd
Power Stones (Major)
    1a. Freedom of Move.x2 (700gp / 0 lbs) 4th
     b. Trace Teleport x2
     c. Energy Adap x2

Total Gold Spent: 29765
Total Gold Remaining: 985

Current Capacity: Light (26) 
Carry Capacity: Light: 0-26 Med.: 27-53 Heavy: 54-80 
Lift: 160 Drag: 400

Languages: Common, Giant, Dwarven, Elven, Drow

Feats: (6)
Overchannel, Talented, Privledge Energy (Electric)
Knocked Down Power, Psionic Meditation, Paralemental Power (Ooze)

Skill Points: 87 Max Ranks: 11/5
Skills                Abil Ranks Mod Misc Total
Autohypnosis *        Wis    11   +2   +2   15 [Synergy: Concentration]
Appraise              Int    0    +5        5
Balance               Dex    0    +3        3
Bluff                 Cha    0    +2        2
Climb                 Str    0    +2        2
Concentration         Con    11   +2        13
Craft *               Int    0    +5        5
Decipher Script       Int    0    +3        3
Diplomacy             Cha    0    +2        2
Disable Device *      Dex    0    +3        3
Disguise              Cha    0    +2        2
Escape Artist         Dex    0    +3        3
Forgery               Int    0    +5        5
Gather Information    Cha    0    +2   +2   4 [Synergy: Kn. Local]
Handle Animal         Cha    0    +2        2
Heal                  Wis    0    +2        2
Hide                  Dex    0    +3        3
Intimidate *          Cha    6    +2        8
Jump                  Str    0    +2        2
Knowledge (Psionic) * Int    11   +5   +2   18 [Synergy: Autohypnosis]
Knowledge (Planes) *  Int    5    +5        10
Knowledge (Local) *   Int    5    +5        10
Knowledge (Geo) *     Int    5    +5        10
Knowledge (Nature) *  Int    0    +5   +2   7
Listen                Wis    0    +2        2
Move Silently         Dex    0    +3        3
Open Lock             Dex    0    +3        3
Perform               Cha    0    +2        2
Profession *          Wis    0    +2        2
Ride                  Dex    0    +3        3
Search                Int    5    +5        10
Sense Motive          Wis    0    +2        2
Sleight of Hand       Dex    0    +2        2
Psicraft *            Int    11   +5   +2   18 [Synergy: Use Ps. Device]
Spot                  Wis    0    +2        2
Survival              Wis    3    +2   +2   7 [Synergy: Kn. Geography]
Swim                  Str    0    +2        2
Tumble                Dex    0    +3        3
Use Psionic Device    Cha    5    +2   +2   9 [Synergy: Kn. Psionic]
Use Rope              Dex    0    +3        3[/sblock]
```
[sblock=Powers]
	
	



```
Total Power Points: 58 // Bonus Power Points: +25 // Base DC: 15 (16) + Power Level
Total Powers Known: 17 // Manifester Level: 8 (10 If Overchanneled)
1 Level (4)      2 Level (4)      3 Level (4)    4 Level (5)
Interial Armor   [U]Energy Missle[/U]    Dispel         Mindwipe
Force Screen     [U]Crystalstorm[/U]     Body Adjust.   Dim. Door
Mind Thrust      [U]Concussion Blast[/U] Time Hop       Wall of Ecto.
Detect Psionics  Ego Whip         [U]Tele. Thrust[/U]   [U]Energy Ball[/U]
                                  [U]Energy Bolt[/U][/sblock]
```
[sblock=Description]He is of average height and weight for a human with bright green eyes and a very bald head.
He is often clad in loose fitting travel robes with his light crossbow strung 
across his back. The required bolts hang freely on his waist, tucked well behind his 
robes. Though he convincingly gives the appearance of an arcane wielder he 
is truly anything but.[/sblock][sblock=History]While spending some time in the Library of Korranberg, Marotsel heard rumors of giants in Xen’drik who possess some of the magic of their ancient civilization. More elaborate rumors gave the impression that these giants held numerous artifacts of limitless and unimaginable power. Needing little else in terms of motivation, Marotsel immediately took it upon himself to form a band of capable adventures and search for these so called ‘Ancient Ones’. 

As fait would have it, his band would accidentally stumble upon Pra’xirek while exploring for the ‘Ancient Ones’. Thinking that Pra’xirek was the home to these mysterious giants, he quickly leads his team into the ruins. However they soon find themselves caught up in a conflict between a local tribe of Giants and a large band Drow. Determined not too loose this incredible find, he quickly and rather easily escalates the conflict between the two races so that him and his team can explore the ruins undisturbed. As well as reaping its hidden spoils. 

While in Pra’xirek he found writings about an extremely large and old city hidden deep within the jungles of Xen’drik. The writings were vague but he determined that this city could be were the Ancient Ones are held up. To add to this believe are the writings about well preserved giant skeletons that attack all those who were deemed unworthy to enter the city. Who else would have such formidable protectors if not for the ‘Ancient Ones’? Though his teammates were more excited about the weapons and armor from the skeleton warriors and how they could bring home a good sized fortune, his attention was still on the ancient powers that lied deep within the city. 

During their search through the jungle, Marotsel and his team would find a nearby cave laden with Khyber dragonshards. Unfortunately the cavern was also home to a pack of blood savoring werewolf’s who were about to feast upon dinner. Apparently the werewolf’s were quit hungry and attempt to make Marotsel and his team an appetizer for their main meal. Marotsel and his team had other plans. After clearing out the cave and pocketing some rather expensive dragonshards Marotsel found something completely unexpected. To his absolute amazement he discovered a portion of the draconic prophecy hidden deep within the cave. And to top it all off, this portion of the prophecy directly related to his quest for the ‘Ancient Ones’.

This find also mark the end to Marotsel’s quest. For unbeknownst to him an agent of the Chamber, was immediately assigned follow Marotsel after his find of the dragonic prophecy.  Those within the Chamber quickly ascertained that Marotsel should by no means find these so called ‘Ancient Ones’ or their ancient artifacts for fear of the prophecy coming to life. A plan was put into motion to deter Marotsel and his team from continuing their quest.  

During months of searching within the jungles of Xen’drik with absolutely no further clues to the location of the Ancient Ones, Marotsel and his team agreed to split their spoils and go their separate ways. With the dragonic prophecy still fresh in his mind Marotsel was determined not to give up. However, he was also not stupid and knew that he would need others in order to fulfill his destiny. He would head to the port city of Stormreach. There he would sell his spoils and look to for ways to complete the prophecy and becoming even more powerful. [/sblock]


----------



## gabrion (Oct 4, 2007)

Bootmobile said:
			
		

> I have been waiting for an Eberron campaign like this to come up. I have two concepts both based around the warshaper PrC from Complete Warrior.
> 
> The first is a shifter that has devoted themselves to developing their shifting powers for combat purposes. The build would be Ftr 4 / Warshaper 2 / Weretouched Master 2 (ECS). The next several levels would be devoted to the 2 PrCs.
> 
> ...





Ack!  I was looking back over page two and just saw this...which I'm pretty sure I haven't replied to.  Both those concepts are fine.  If I had to give you my opinion preference wise, I guess I like the shifter concept a tiny bit better, but both sound like a lot of fun.  Party wise though (and I could be wrong about this...I'm still doing a tally), I feel like we have a lot of melee type submissions.  Not that I'm only going to be taking one (I'm certainly not tying myself down to the standard 4 iconic role party), but just something to think about competition wise.


----------



## Avalon® (Oct 4, 2007)

under construction...





Major Wulfram ir'Hellekanus 
Male Human Ex-paladin 2/ Hexblade 3/ Ur-priest 2/ Bone Knight 1
Lawful Evil

[sblock=Crunch]Str 16 +1 level
Dex 13
Con 15
Int 14
Wis 16
Cha 14 +1 level

Hit Points ??
AC ??, Touch ??, Flat ??
Init +1 
BAB +7, Grap +9
Speed ?? (base 30 ft, load 0/33, heavy armor)
Fort +10 (6 base +2 Cha +2 Con), Ref +4 (1 base +2 Cha +1 Dex), Will +11 (6 base +2 Cha +3 Wis)

+?? Melee, weaponname, 1d6+??, 20/x2
+??/+?? Melee, weaponname/weaponname, 1d6+??/1d6+??, 20/x2
+?? Ranged, weaponname, 1d6+??, 20/x2, 30'r 
+??/+?? Ranged, weaponname/weaponname, 1d6+??/1d6+??, 20/x2, 30'r

Medium, 7'0" tall, 264 lbs, 32 yrs old
Silvery-white hair, hazel eyes, dark toned skin

Speaks Common, Halfling

+ Bluff (6)
+ Concentration (5) 
+ Craft - Armorsmithing (6)
+ Craft - Weaponsmithing (2)
+ Intimidate (2)
+ Knowledge - Arcana (5)
+ Knowledge - The Planes (4)
+ Knowledge - Religion (8)
+ Ride (6)
+ Spellcraft (11) 
+ Listen (0) 
+ Spot (0)

Feats
-Iron Will
-Power Attack *human bonus
-Education *flaw bonus
-Spell Focus (Evil)
-Quicken Spell

Flaw
-Shaky

Human Traits
-Medium Size
-Base land speed 30 ft.
-1 extra feat at 1st level
-4 extra skill points at 1st level and 1 extra skill point at each additional level
-Automatic Langages: Common. Bonus Languages: Any (other than secret languages)
-Favored Class: Any

Paladin Abilities
*those listed below are only the ones retained as per 
-Divine Grace
-Lay on Hands

Hexblade Abilities
-Hexblade's Curse 1/day (DC 13)
-Arcane Resistance
-Mettle

Ur-Priest Abilities
-Rebuke Undead

Bone Knight Abilities
-Bonecraft Armor
-Paladin Conversion
-Rebuke Undead

Spells Prepared
0th- Spell1, Spell2 
1st- Spell1, Spell2
2nd- Spell1, Spell2[/sblock]

[sblock=Background]A prodigy from the Rekkenmark Academy, Wulfram comes from the presigious noble house of Hellekanus who have a long line of exhibiting excellence in their chosen field: war. 
Coming from an old military family, he was enrolled (like his fathers) in the prestigious Rekkenmark Academy top of his class at the age of 16. While at the academy, he was indoctrinated in the ways of the Karrnathi. To serve one's country, to put the needs of Karrnath before those of one's own and to honor those that had come before.

After his graduation, he was quickly sent to the front with command of his own squad which came to fight in some of the most influential and pivotal battles of the war. One of these battles, the Battle of the Bones, led him to be inducted into the Order of Rekkenmark where he came to rub shoulders with some of the greatest military minds Karrnath had to offer.

Now, 2 years after the war has ended, Major Wulfram ir'Hellekanus was assigned to patrol the southern border of Karrnath near the Mournlands to guard against any incursion by the twisted monstrosities within. Even in this time of peace, there were rumors of war.

A month ago, he was summoned by a member of the Order, Warlord Augustus Kraal, who told him of rumors that this peace is nothing but a null period in the war. Hoping that war would come soon, he tells Wulfram of rumors coming from the continent of mysteries, Xen'drik. Wulfram learns from the warlord that there may be a weapon in that continent that would be able to prove to be invaluable to the war effort and enable Karrnath to have the upper hand when war breaks out again.

So travelling to this mysterious continent, Wulfram goes without question.
[/sblock]

He will be more of a frontline fighter/ melee cleric.


----------



## ShaggySpellsword (Oct 4, 2007)

I changed a little from my original concept, but I think it works out well.  

[sblock=Character Sheet]Name: Sir Drego ir'Corus, Fist of the Flame
Class: Paladin of the Silver Flame 4/Monk 2/Argent Fist 2
Race: Human
Alignment: LG
Age: 27
Weight: 185 lbs
Height: 5’11”
Gender: Male

HP: 83 / 83 (6d10+2d8+24) 

Abilities 
STR 16 (+3)
DEX _18_ (+4)
CON 16 (+3)
INT 14 (+2)
WIS _19_ (+4)
CHA 17 (+3)

Statistics 

AC 25 (+6 Armor, +1 deflection, +4 Dex, +4 Wis)

FORT +16 (10 Base, +3 Con, +3 Cha)
REF +11 (4 Base, +4 Dex, +3 Cha)
WILL +14 (7 Base, +4 Wis, +3 Cha)

Speed: 30ft
INIT +4 (+4 Dex)

Melee (+6/+1 Bab, +3 Str)
+12/+7 _+2 ki focus silver flame-touched iron longspear_ (1d8+6 dmg, x3 crit, reach) and
+4 _silver unarmed strike_ (1d10+1 dmg) or
+9/+4 _silver unarmed strike_ (1d10+3 dmg) or
+10/+5 _+1 Mighty Composite Longbow [Str 16]_ (1d8+4 dmg, x3 Crit, 110 ft.) or
+7/+7/+2 _silver unarmed strike_ (1d10+1 dmg) flurry of blows when not in armor

Feats 
Combat Reflexes
Extra Turning
Knight Training (Monk)
Serpent Strike
Silver Smite
Stunning Fist (3/day, DC 18 (20 when combined with a smite))
Weapon Focus (Longspear)

Racial Features 
+1 bonus feat at 1st level
+4 skill points at 1st level and +1 skill point at every level after 

Class Features 
Aura of Good
Detect Evil
Smite Evil 1/day (+3 attack, +8 damage)
Divine Grace
Lay on Hands (12 HP/day)
Aura of Courage
Divine Health
Turn Undead 10/day (Turning Check +5 as Cleric 2)
Bonus Feat (1 Paladin; 2 Monk)
Flurry of Blows (not when wearing armor)
Unarmed Strike
Evasion
Ascetic Knight
Ki Focus
Stunning Smite (+2 DC to Stunning Fist when combed with Smite Evil)
Holy Armor
Ki Strike (silver)

Skills
Balance +6 (0 ranks, +4 Dex, +2 synergy)
Diplomacy +16 (11 ranks, +3 Cha, +2 synergy)
Jump +14 (9 ranks, +3 Str, +2 synergy)
Knowledge (Religion) +7 (5 ranks, +2 Int)
Sense Motive +15 (11 ranks, +4 Wis)
Spot +13 (9 ranks, +4 Wis)
Tumble +16 (10 ranks, +4 Dex, +2 synergy)

Languages 
Celestial
Common 
Draconic


Equipment 34 lbs; 116.7 gp
_+2 flametouched iron longspear, +1 mighty composite [Str 16] longbow, +2 mithril chain shirt with lesser clasp of Fire Protection, +1 ring of protection, gloves of dexterity +2, periapt of wisdom +2, handy haversack,_ 20 arrows, flametouched holy symbol of the SIlver Flame, ID papers with picture, traveling papers, belt pouch, bedroll, flint and steel, 50 ft. of silk rope, 2 sunrods, 10 days of rations, waterskin

[/sblock]

[sblock=Background]Given over by his noble family to be a squire to the famous Silver Flame Crusader, Alestair of the Silver Cloak, Drego's life has never been his own.  From a very young age he realised that he had only been given over to prove his family's devotion to the religous regime in Thrane, yet Drego never minded.  In fact, he went into the experience wide-eyed and excited to be so close to the Silver Flame's true work in Khorvaire: facing down the forces of darkness wherever they could be found.

Drego's assessment of his master changed over years of serving him.  In fact, Drego began questiooning his own faith in the face of some of the decisions the famous Alestair made.  Whenever faced with a problem Alestair would stare it in the face and boldly chrge towards it, eliminating with the mightiest force he could manage to bring to bear.  He frequently told young Drego that to do the Flame's work, you had to be more merciless than the demons you faced.  Horrified by this teaching, but unable to speak out against his master without facing heresy charges, Drego silently served, learned, and waited.

Eventually, he discovered in his master that the lack of mercy left him open to demonic influence, and that his master had been quite fallen for years now, serving the causes of the Lords of Dust rather than the true Flame.  Rather than tackle the problem head-on as his fallen master had taught him, Drego bided his time, and exposed his master's treachery in front of bishop of the church, freeing Drego from his servitude, foiling the plans of the Lords of Dust, and earning Drego his knightship.

Drego's first instincts were to lead a life similar to his master, traveling Khorvaire in search of evil to fight, but one knight, the Flame whispered in the back of his mind, "Listen to me, and I shall teach you my will."  Drego meditated, waiting for the voice to return, and saught out the help of some very spiritual advisors within Thrane.  Drego sold his fancy mount, fine sword, ornamental shield, and plate armor and gave the money to a war orphanage and spent a year and a day living on top of a mountain sacred to the Silver Flame.  There he claims to have seen many things, most that he is unable to clearly remember or reveal.  When he descended he was changed, clad in mithril chain armor and carrying a simple spear with a silvery head.  He spoke the church of his visions, and they agreed that they were a true calling of the Flame: Equipped with some magical artifacts they could spare, Drego should travel across the sea to Xen'drik and seek out a powerful piece of Knowledge that will empower the church of the Flame forever.[/sblock]
[sblock=Appearance/Personality]Drego ir'Corus is a handsome, thin, and well-muscled man.  He wears a silver shirt of chain covered by a simple red tabard, lined in cloth-of-silver.  On this tabard he wears a pin that has a fairly brilliant red crystal inlaid on it.  Around his neck he wears a fine silver chain with a pearl pendant.  He wears a footman's helm over his face, but when he removes it his face is revealed to be handsome, if unmemorable.  His eyes are so light a shade of brown, they sometimes appear orange when reflecting the sun, and his dirty-blond hair is kept cropped short.  On his belt he wears the symbol of the Silver Flame, set in silvery flame-touched iron.

Drego is determined not to let the brash, outward, and merciless point of view that was his master's downfall enter into his own personality.  He is determined to win friends to the faith through his actions, and rarely through his words.  He is also determined to never blindly follow his own impulses, and to always listen to that quiet voice of the Flame in the back of his mind.  He comes across as confident, competent, and calm, radiating calm to all of those around him.[/sblock]

I wrote my background to try and show how much I am NOT Lawful Stupid...but still, as a Paladin, would I be held to the rule that I cannot knowingly associate with an evil character?    It seems to me that clause is why I have Detect Evil...not to ping every person I would meet and kill the "bad" ones, but to see to it that I only associate with those good enough to be judged by.  After all, we are judged on the company we keep.

I also left a little wiggle room in my history to write in some other characters.  The "lost year" on the mountain-top could easily be me wandering into a manifest zone or something, and coming out somewhere else in the world, meeting the fellow PCs.  Also, the time I am working with Alestair could also have me meet some of the other PCs.


----------



## Mellubb (Oct 4, 2007)

I have updated my backgroung if VV and IDK want to take a look.  LEt me know if this conflicts with anything you wanted to do.  So I think I am done until I get the news of wheter or not I have been accepted.


----------



## stonegod (Oct 4, 2007)

Well, the other game I was looking at started and died within a day of each other. Is this one still recruiting?


----------



## gabrion (Oct 4, 2007)

stonegod said:
			
		

> Well, the other game I was looking at started and died within a day of each other. Is this one still recruiting?




Yes, but only for another 8 hours or so.  If you want to submit something though, you need to propose it first (just race, class(es), and maybe one line of backstory).  If I give it a thumbs up you can go ahead and make a full submission out of it.

Edit: One tiny problem is that there's a chance I won't be around my computer for the next few hours, so it might be a pain to sit around waiting for concept approval before doing all the crunch.  If you don't get a response from me soon after posting a proposal, feel free to take a chance and just write up the full submission.  Chances are it will be approved so long as it isn't anything blatantly game-breaking (or from sources I don't have, which include fiendish codex II, dungeonscape, cityscape, and complete scoundrel).


----------



## stonegod (Oct 4, 2007)

gabrion said:
			
		

> Yes, but only for another 8 hours or so.  If you want to submit something though, you need to propose it first (just race, class(es), and maybe one line of backstory).  If I give it a thumbs up you can go ahead and make a full submission out of it.



Noted. I'll have something w/in the hour concept-wise (need to get off work, look @ the thread again, etc.)


----------



## Voda Vosa (Oct 4, 2007)

Great Mellubb, heres mine as well.

Golem, as his human battalion fellows called him, was one of the new light warrior type warforged, and served during the war in several battalions. Too much fights, too much enemies defeated. Golem got sick of murdering. Even with his construct behavior, he became aware of suffering and pain, although he doesn't had those feelings. 
After war was over, Golem found himself fighting a more powerful foe than before. Now he have time to think about his kind, about life and its meaning.
He started wondering through dense forest and extenuating plains, until he was to damaged to continue. Still, with his damaged body, his head kept working. He was exposed to all the power of the weather, plants grew over the dirt that accumulates over him. Insects made holes in his wooden parts, even a little mice made a home in Golems body. One day, an academic, Randall Bluebrim discovered him, in his terrible state.
After many dangers, Randall  took  to a blacksmith who could be able to repair the warforged body. Upon reactivated, Golem was very grateful with Randall and the blacksmith that repaired him. Golem, Randall and Burans formed a lasting friendship and have been adventuring together ever since. Golem learned many thing about his peers, mostly about what was life, and emotions. He developed an inquiring nature after been deactivated for so long. Burans and Randall wanted to go to Xen’drik and Golem agreed to accompany his friends on the journey.


----------



## stonegod (Oct 4, 2007)

How about this: Gnome beguiler 6/unseen seer 2 (PHBII, Complete Mage respectively). A 'independent researcher' who tends to do work for Korrenberg, Morgrave, or whoever will pay the bills. Focuses on historical retrevials, and is not above letting others do the work for him. Sort of a Belloq-like personality, which is perfect for a Zil gnome. Gives the party skill-monkey and extra arcane magic (it may not be an intrigue heavy game, but illusions and compulsions are always fun )

How's that?

Edit: More of a BG:

For a Zil, truth is that which you say, that which you hear, and that which you think, all of which may be different at the same time. When you are small, knowledge and secrets keep you alive. A big bully with a weakness for Mrorr wines is nothing but a lush; a nation's whose leaders are hiding something are nothing more than a blackmailed friend.

This is the life of a Zil, and they accept it. Information is prime, and the preservation and acquisition of it a way of life. So it is with Damen Torralyn Lonadar. The Lonadar family is well known for its familial connections, and Damen was slated from an early age to be trained at the best schools in Zilargo. Eschewing artificing or elemental binding, Damen focused on the traditional Zil pastime---information gathering. This lead to the refinement of his gnomish natural heritage for illusion magic, and soon new beguiler was born.

During the course of the last stages of the war, Damen stayed far from the front line. A continent away, in fact. After an earlier job with a Korrenberg investigative team attached to Stormreach, Damen stayed. The thrill of the savage unknown, all the secrets everyone wanted, and the smugness in knowing that he finished the job---even if someone else started it---was the currency of his life. Soon, he developed a reputation for getting things done or finding things out. No questions asked.

And that's when the new job came in.

*Totally willing to provide other ties to potential PCs*


----------



## stonegod (Oct 4, 2007)

Rolled for Damen. One roll was sad (highest was a 14, and only one of those, so barely made the +6 rule), so I rerolled just in case.

Sad roll: http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=1299844
Good roll: http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=1299846


----------



## gabrion (Oct 4, 2007)

Stonegod - The Beguiler/Unseen Seer is fine and you can use the second roll for stats.


----------



## stonegod (Oct 4, 2007)

gabrion said:
			
		

> Stonegod - The Beguiler/Unseen Seer is fine and you can use the second roll for stats.



Thanks. Working on him now.

Quick two questions: Unseen seer gives  +1d6 'bonus damage'; I assume that defaults to sneak attack of you don't have a levels in Scount/Ninja? And, it also gives Silent Spell as a bonus feat. Since Beguiler gives that as well, should I just choose a different feat of the same flavor of just loose that bonus?


----------



## gabrion (Oct 4, 2007)

stonegod said:
			
		

> Thanks. Working on him now.
> 
> Quick two questions: Unseen seer gives  +1d6 'bonus damage'; I assume that defaults to sneak attack of you don't have a levels in Scount/Ninja? And, it also gives Silent Spell as a bonus feat. Since Beguiler gives that as well, should I just choose a different feat of the same flavor of just loose that bonus?




Yes, that damage would be SA since that would be most beneficial for the character.

You can replace the redundant silente spell with something else appropriate - just post what you want to use here for approval.  For instance, still spell is fine, but power attack isn't.


----------



## stonegod (Oct 4, 2007)

gabrion said:
			
		

> You can replace the redundant silente spell with something else appropriate - just post what you want to use here for approval.  For instance, still spell is fine, but power attack isn't.



Still Spell is what I would suggest (its the next up on the Beguiler's free feat list).


----------



## stonegod (Oct 5, 2007)

*Damen Torralyn Lonadar*    (32000 xp)
Male gnome beguiler 6/unseen seer 2
N Small humanoid
*Init* +2; *Senses* low-light vision; Listen +3, Spot +12
*Languages* Common, Draconic, Elven, Giant, Gnome, _speak with animals_ (burrowing animals only, 1 min)
-----------------------------------------
*AC* 21, touch 15, flat-footed 19; +6 armor, +2 Dex, +2 deflection, +1 size; Combat Expertise
*hp* 50 (8 HD)
*Fort* +4, *Ref* +4, *Will* +9; +2 vs. illusions
-----------------------------------------
*Speed* 20 ft.
*Melee* +1 rapier +6 (1d4/18-20) or
*Ranged* mwk light crossbow +8 (1d6/19-20)
*Base* Atk +4; *Grp* +0
*Atk Options* Cloaked casting (+1 DC), Combat Expertise, sneak attack +1d6
*Special Actions* Improved Feint, surprise casting
*Combat Possessions* _eternal wand of unseen servant, potion of cure moderate wounds, potion of darkvision, wand of cure light wounds_
*Beguiler Spells Known *(CL 8 (CL 9 divinations), +7 ranged touch, +5 melee touch, DC 15+lvl):
- 4th (4/d)—_arcane eye_ plus standard beguiler spells
- 3rd (6/d)—standard beguiler spells
- 2nd (7/d)—standard beguiler spells
- 1st (7/d)—_Nystul's magic_ aura plus standard beguiler spells
- 0 (6/d)—standard beguiler spells
*Spell-Like Abilities* (CL 1):
 - 1/d—_dancing lights, ghost sound_ (DC 13), _prestidigitation, speak with animals_ (burrowing animals only, 1 min)
-----------------------------------------
*Abilities* Str 11, Dex 14, Con 14, Int 20, Wis 12, Cha 16
*SQ* armored mage (light), trapfinding
*Feats* Combat Expertise, Improved Feint, Magic Sensitive, Silent Spell (B), Still Spell (B)
*Skills* Balance +4, Bluff +12, Decipher Script +12, Diplomacy +5, Disable Device +12, Gather Information +10, Hide +16, Intimidate +5 (+3 Medium), Jump +2, Knowledge (history) +7, Knowledge (local) +9, Move Silently +10, Open Lock +10, Search +15, Sense Motive +5, Spot +12, Spellcraft +8, Tumble +7, Use Magic Device +12
*Possessions* _+1 rapier_, mwk light crossbow with 20 bolts, _glamered mithral shirt +2; arcane thieves' tools, augmented hat of disguise_ (Int +2), bedroll, 2 belt pouches, _everfull mug, everlasting rations, heward's handy haversack_, jewelry (100 gp), potion bracer, _ring of protection +2_, spell component pouch, 10 sunrods; 745gp 9sp; 16.25 lbs; Light Load
-----------------------------------------
*Armored Mage (Ex)* Damen does not suffer arcane failure casting spells in light armor.
*Cloaked Casting (Ex)* The DC's of Damen's spells increase by 1 if the target would be denied its Dex bonus.
*Surprise Casting (Ex)* Damen may feint in combat as a swift action.

[sblock=Advancement]L1->Beguiler 1 HP 7 (1d6+1) SP: 36 (6x4+3x4)
	•	Bluff +2, Decipher Script +2, Disable Device +2, Hide +4, Gather Information +2, Knowledge (local) +2, Move Silently +2, Open Lock +2, Search +4, Sense Motive +2, Spot +4, Spellcraft +2, Tumble +2, Use Magic Device +4
	•	Abilities: Str 13 -2 racial, Dex 14, Con 11 + 2 racial, Int 17, Wis 12, Cha 16
	•	Feats: Combat Expertise
	•	Other: armored mage, trapfinding, racial traits
L2->Beguiler 2 HP 5 (1d6+1) SP: 9 (6+3)
	•	Disable Device +1, Hide +1, Move Silently +1, Open Locks +1, Search +1, Sense Motive +1, Spellcraft +1, Spot +1, Use Magic Device +1
	•	Other: cloaked casting (+1 DC), surprise casting
L3->Beguiler 3 HP 6 (1d6+1) SP: 9 (6+3)
	•	Bluff +1, Decipher Script +1, Hide +1, Gather Information +1, Search +1, Sense Motive +1, Spellcraft +1, Spot +1, Use Magic Device +1
	•	Spell: Nystul's magic aura
	•	Feat: Improved Feint
	•	Other: advanced learning
L4->Beguiler 4 HP 5 (1d6+1) SP: 10 (6+4)
	•	Bluff +1, Disable Device +1, Hide +1, Gather Information +1, Move Silently +1, Open Locks +1, Search +1, Spot +1, Tumble +1, Use Magic Device +1
	•	Abilities: Int +1
L5-> Beguiler 5 HP 6 (1d6+1) SP: 10 (6+4)
	•	Bluff +1, Disable Device +1, Hide +1, Gather Information +1, Move Silently +1, Open Locks +1, Search +1, Spot +1, Tumble +1, Use Magic Device +1
	•	Feat: Silent Spell (B)
L6-> Beguiler 6 HP 5 (1d6+1) SP: 10 (6+4)
	•	Bluff +1, Disable Device +1, Hide +1, Knowledge (local) +1, Move Silently +1, Open Locks +1, Search +1, Spot +1, Tumble +1, Use Magic Device +1
	•	Feat: Magic Sensitive
	•	Other: surprise casting (free action)
L7->Unseen Seer 1 HP 4 (1d4+1) SP: 10 (6+4)
	•	Bluff +1, Decipher Script +2, Hide +1, Knowledge (history) +1, Knowledge (local) +2, Move Silently +1, Search +1, Spot +1
L8->Unseen Seer 2 HP 12 (1d6+9) SP: 10 (6+4)
	•	Bluff +2, Decipher Script +2, Hide +1, Knowledge (history) +2, Move Silently +1, Search +1, Spot +1
	•	Feat: Silent Spell (B)
	•	Abilities: Con +1
	•	Spell: arcane eye
	•	Other: advanced learning[/sblock]

*Appearance*
Considering his constant state of disguise, no one really knows.

*Background*
For a Zil, truth is that which you say, that which you hear, and that which you think, all of which may be different at the same time. When you are small, knowledge and secrets keep you alive. A big bully with a weakness for Mrorr wines is nothing but a lush; a nation's whose leaders are hiding something are nothing more than a blackmailed friend.

This is the life of a Zil, and they accept it. Information is prime, and the preservation and acquisition of it a way of life. So it is with Damen Torralyn Lonadar. The Lonadar family is well known for its familial connections, and Damen was slated from an early age to be trained at the best schools in Zilargo. Eschewing artificing or elemental binding, Damen focused on the traditional Zil pastime---information gathering. This lead to the refinement of his gnomish natural heritage for illusion magic, and soon new beguiler was born.

During the course of the last stages of the war, Damen stayed far from the front line. A continent away, in fact. After an earlier job with a Korrenberg investigative team attached to Stormreach, Damen stayed. The thrill of the savage unknown, all the secrets everyone wanted, and the smugness in knowing that he finished the job---even if someone else started it---was the currency of his life. Soon, he developed a reputation for getting things done or finding things out. No questions asked.

And that's when the new job came in.


----------



## Shayuri (Oct 5, 2007)

Actually, I finally got a handle on Maighan and how I want to play her... I think, as a member not only of a secretive order (druids and their secret language) but an exclusive order WITHIN the secretive order (Gatekeepers), Maighan will be a mysterious sort...friendly and polite, but always a bit distant. The sort of person who never says more than she needs to, and for whom everything is on a need to know basis... Benelovent, but has her own agenda and doesn't spread it around.

For those who've read Jordan, think Moiraine...only not so inclined to manipulate, and with a softer exterior.

Inventory essentially done, pending review and approval. Some mundane stuff needs buying, but none of that will make or break the character. 
[sblock=Maighan the Hierophant]Name: Maighan
Class: Druid 8
Race: Elf
Alignment: NG
Age: 125
Weight: 110 lbs
Height: 5’5”
Gender: Female

HP: 72/72

Abilities
STR 10 (+0)
DEX 18 (+4)
CON 14 (+2)
INT 13 (+1)
WIS 18 (+4)
CHA 14 (+2)

Statistics
AC 17 (10 + 4 Dex + 3 armor)
Buffed AC 20 (+3 natural)
FORT +9 (7 Base, +2 Con)
REF +8 (4 Base, +4 Dex)
WILL +11 (7 Base, +4 Wis)

Speed: 30ft
INIT +4 (+4 Dex)

Melee +6/+1
Ranged +10/+5

Feats
1 Gatekeeper Initiate
3 Spell Focus: Conjuration
6 Natural Spell

Racial Features
+2 Dex, -2 Con
Low Light Vision
Immune to magic sleep
+2 save vs Enchantment
+2 Spot, Listen, Search
Detect Secret Doors
Weapon Proficiencies

Class Features
Animal Companion
Nature Sense
Wild Empathy
Woodland Stride
Trackless Step
Resist Nature's Lure
Wild Shape 3/day (Small - Large)

Skills 20+35
Concentration (Con) 11 ranks
Handle Animal (Cha) 5 ranks
Heal (Wis) 5 ranks
Knowledge (nature) (Int) 5 ranks
Knowledge (history) (Int) (cc) 1 ranks
Listen (Wis) 4 ranks
Spellcraft (Int) 5 ranks 
Speak Language (cc) 2 ranks
Spot (Wis) 4 ranks 
Survival (Wis) 10 ranks 

Languages
Common, Elvish, Druidic, Sylvan, Terran, Auran

Spellcasting (Druid: Caster level 8, DC 14+lvl)
Prepared
0 - 
1 - 
2 - 
3 - 
4 - 

Equipment
Money 375

MW Longbow, 375gp
Ring of Mighty Summons, 14k (Complete Mage: Summoned creatures have max HP per HD, 3/day)
Bracers of Lightning, 11k (MIC: Swift action grants +1d6 elec dmg to all attacks for 1 rnd, works in wildshape, part of item set)
Wilding Clasp, 4k
Leafweave Armor +1, 1750gp
[/Sblock]


----------



## gabrion (Oct 5, 2007)

@Shayuri - One piece of useful information I like to know about potential druid players - what wildshapes would you plan to use and what kind of animal companion?


----------



## Erekose13 (Oct 5, 2007)

I've finished fleshing out Logran and adding his basic equipment in.


----------



## Shayuri (Oct 5, 2007)

gabrion said:
			
		

> @Shayuri - One piece of useful information I like to know about potential druid players - what wildshapes would you plan to use and what kind of animal companion?




Excellent questions!

My favorite wildshapes are generally based on mobility or combat utility. In no particular order:

- Eagle.
- Dire Bat
- Dire Wolf
- Brown Bear
- Rhino
- Octopus (giant or otherwise)

Now, a native of Aereni who's lived in Eldeen for a long time may not have seen rhinos before... I don't think she'd be familiar with dinosaurs either, so no clawfeet or fastieths. At least not until we encounter some. 

Animal companion is something I intended to ask YOU about. A lot depends on her primary role in the party. If we have plenty of bruisers, I'd probably go with either an eagle (for scouting) or a medium viper (good mobility, decent combat, easily portable). If we need some muscle, I'd probably go for a dire wolf, even though it wouldn't have much in the way of abilities. 

I'm certainly open to input or suggestions though! Is there anything you particularly loathe or love, for shapes or companions?


----------



## gabrion (Oct 5, 2007)

Shayuri said:
			
		

> Excellent questions!
> 
> My favorite wildshapes are generally based on mobility or combat utility. In no particular order:
> 
> ...




Those things all sound fine.  I mainly just ask because if a player responds with a list of uber animals that make no sense for their character to use, it makes me a tad skeptical.  So if this was a test...you pass.


----------



## gabrion (Oct 5, 2007)

*Current Submissions* (Plz inform me if I missed you!)

Voda Vosa – *Golem*, Warforged Fighter 6/Horizon Walker 2
Mellubb – *Randall Bluebrim*, Human Conjurer 3/Master Specialist 5
Delusion – *Roth Mac Lyr*, Human Barbarian 6/Bard 1/War Chanter 1
Isida Kep’Tukari – *Buran d’Jorasco*, Halfling Cleric 4/Dragonmark Heir 2/Sovereign Speaker 2
Erekose13 – *Logran Hallis*, Human Warblade 8
EvolutionKB – *???*, Human Cleric/High Elemental Binder (Feats/Equipment)
Bloodweaver1 – *Marotsel Rostoveskyi*, Kineticist 8
Avalon – *Wulfram ir’Hellekanus*, Human Ex-Pally 2/Hexblade 3/UP 2/ Bone Knight 1
ShaggySpellsword – *Sir Drego ir’Corus*, Human Paladin 4/Monk 2/Argent Fist 2
Stonegod – *Damen*, Gnome Beguiler 6/Unseen Seer 2
Shayuri – *Maighan*, Elf Druid 8
Bootmobile - *Klar Riven*, Shifter Ranger 1/Fighter 3/Warshaper 2/Weretouched Master 2
_________

Along with this I have a big request for all of you.  Please follow the link for your particular character, and make sure it is actually the post you want me to be looking at when I decide who's in the game.  Likewise, if you have some crucial character info in another post that you really want me to see, please move it to the post linked above so that I can look at one post for each character when I'm trying to make my decision tomorrow.  Thanks!


----------



## EvolutionKB (Oct 5, 2007)

After further review, I did not realize that bind elemental had a prereq of CL 9.  Would you allow me to worship The Sovereign Host and take levels of the PrC Ordained champion from complete champion.  This would allow me to keep my initial idea the same by taking elemental domains, but also qualify for the PrC much easer by taking the war domain?


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Oct 5, 2007)

Marotsel Rostoveskyi is complete, I hope. 
If someone wants to take the time to look him over and provide feed back, I would be much appreciative!


-Blood


----------



## gabrion (Oct 5, 2007)

EvolutionKB said:
			
		

> After further review, I did not realize that bind elemental had a prereq of CL 9.  Would you allow me to worship The Sovereign Host and take levels of the PrC Ordained champion from complete champion.  This would allow me to keep my initial idea the same by taking elemental domains, but also qualify for the PrC much easer by taking the war domain?




Sorry, I dont have Complete Champion, so I can't really say unless I had a write up.


----------



## EvolutionKB (Oct 5, 2007)

Okay, I'll just go straight cleric then.


----------



## Mellubb (Oct 5, 2007)

I have followed the link and that is where all my character info is. KB did you want to link your character background with ours if so let me know what if any changes I need to make.


----------



## stonegod (Oct 5, 2007)

Damen updated w/ equipment (using the stated 31.5k) and last two spell choices from advanced learning (_Nystul's magic aura, arcane eye_).


----------



## Bootmobile (Oct 5, 2007)

Here he is ... Klar Riven. Went with the shifter idea. Had to throw in a level of ranger to cover skill requirements of PrC.

[sblock=Klar Riven (stats)]*Klar Riven, CN Shifter Rgr 1, Ftr 3, Warshaper 2, Weretouched Master 2*

*Ability Scores/Modifiers* 
_STR:_ 20/+5 (28/+9 shifting)  (16 roll, +2 level, +2 belt)
_DEX:_ 18/+4                        (16 roll, +2 race)
_CON:_ 15/+2 (19/+4 shifting)  (15 roll)
_INT:_ 11/+0                         (13 roll -2 race)
_WIS:_  13/+1                       (13 roll)
_CHA:_ 10/+0                        (12 roll, -2 race)

*Hit Points:* 115 (131 while shifting)

*Action Points:* 9 

*Armor Class:* 21 (flat-footed 17, touch 15) [+6 armour, +4 dex, +1 defection]

*Initiative:* +4 (DEX)

*Speed:* 40 ft 

*Attacks:* _BAB +6/+1; Grapple +11 (+15 shifting)_
_Shifting Attack Routine_
2 Claws +17/+17 (1d8+12)
1 Bite +14 (1d6 +7)
1 Tail Slap (1d6 +5)

_Weapons_
Bow +11/+6 (1d8+5/x3)
Warhammer +11/+6 (1d8+7/x3) [+4 to hit and +6 to damage when shifting]
Dagger +11/+6 (1d4+4/19-20/x2) [+4 to hit and damage when shifting]

*Saves:* 
_Fort:_ +15   (+2 rgr, +3 ftr,+3 shaper, +3 were, +2 Con, +2 Resist)
_Ref: _ +12 (++2 rgr, +1 ftr, +3 were, +4 Dex, +2 Resist)
_Will: _ +4  (+1 ftr, +1 Wis, +2 Resist)

*Languages:* Common

*Skills:*
Balance  +8           [0 ranks, +4 dex, +2 synergy, +2 race] 
Climb +12              [5 ranks, +5 str, +2 race]
Jump +19                [1 ranks, +5 str, +2 synergy, +5 boots, +2 race, +4 speed] 
Know (nature) +5    [5 ranks, +0 int] 
Know (etiquette) +2 [2 ranks]
Listen +6               [5 ranks, +1 Wis] 
Survival +9            [8 ranks, +1 Wis] 
Spot +6                [5 ranks, +1 Wis] 
Swim +5               [0 ranks, +5 str] 
Tumble +9           [5 ranks, +4 dex] 

*Feats:*
Track [bonus ranger]
Healing Factor [1st]
Power Attack [bonus fighter]
Shifter Ferocity [3rd]
Weapon Focus (claws) [bonus fighter]
Extra Shifter Trait (longtooth) [6th]
Shifter Multi-Attack [bonus shifter]

*Gear:* (76 lbs carried, 168 gp and 4 sp remaining) 
_[Carrying Capacity: LL =<133 lbs, ML 266 lbs, HL 500 lbs]_

Worn Items:
Mighty Masterwork Composite Longbow [+5 str]  [1,400gp, 3lb]
+2 Mithral Shirt [5250, 10lb]
Amulet of Mighty Fits +1  [6000gp, 0lb]
Vest of Resistance +2 [4000gp, 0lb]
Ring of Protection +1 [2000gp, 0lb]
Ring of Sustenance [2500gp, 0lb]
Belt of Strength +2 [4000gp, 0lb]
Boots of Springing and Striding [5,500gp, 0lb]
Cold Iron Warhammer [24 gp, 5lb]
60 Arrows [3 gp, 9lb]
Masterwork Silver Dagger [322 gp, 1lb]
Explorer's Outfit [10gp, 0lb]
Backpack [2gp, 2lb]

Items in Backpack:
2 Waterskins [4gp, 4lb]
Flint and Steel [2gp, 0lb]
Everburning Torch [110gp, 2lb]
Chalk
Bedroll [1sp, 5lb]
7 days Trail Rations [35sp, 4 lb]
Trollgut Rope [500gp, 7lb, MIC 190]
Grappling Hook [1gp, 4 lb]


*Racial Traits:*
+2 Dex
-2 Int, Cha
Low-Lightvision
+2 racial bonus Climb, Balance, Jump
Shifting (3/day, 11 rounds, +4 Str, 2 claws 1d8+2, 1 bite 1d6+2)

*Class Traits:*
Favoured Enemy (giants; +2 damage, bluff, listen, sense motive, spot, survival)
Wild Empathy
Bonus feats (Track, 2 Ftr, 1 Shifter)
Were Touched I (tiger, bigger claws,+2 str)
Morphic Immunities (immune to stun, criticals when shifting)
Morphic Weapons (gain natural weapon as a move action)
Morphic Body (+4 Str, +4 Con while shifting)
[/sblock]


[sblock=Klar Riven (description)]Riven is unusually well groomed and well tailored for a shifter. His jet black hair is tied back in a tight ponytail. His long sideburns are neatly trimmed. His clothing, while not finery or ornamented, it is clean and well made. His face however clearly shows the feline features of his weretiger ancestry.

Riven's manner in most settings is reserved and professional. Over the years he has taken care to learn how to speak and carry himself so as to appear civilised and cultured. Most people call him by his last name Riven, because "Klar" seems too coarse for the refine soldier. Only among his closest friends, those with whom he is comfortable, will Riven let his more boisterous nature show through. Riven gives himself away as a true warrior when he moves, every motion carrying the grace of a hunting cat. In combat he is the epitome of a professional soldier, applying his bow and his hammer with skill and careful purpose. 

When pressed however, the civilised veneer falls away and Klar calls upon the savage powers that are his birthright. Having spent his entire adolesence and adulthood honing his natural abilities, Klar's attacks with his natural weapons are not only savage and viscious but also skilled and precise. Few can withstand his assault and he strikes without mercy, hesitation or remorse.[/sblock]

[sblock=Klar Riven (background)]Riven was born into a nomadic tribe of hunters and trappers in the Eldeen Reaches. While he always felt the call of the woods and believes deeply in the druidic teachings of his tribe, Riven was always a restless child yearning for something more beyond the limitations of his tribes way of life. He would see the humans and other aces living at ease and in comfort in towns where it seemed his kind was never fully welcome. He would see the soldiers of the realm as they marched off to the battles of the Last War and he would see the respect and admiration these soldiers received from the people. He saw all of these things and wanted them for himself. 

So when when a wandering band of adventurers and mercenaries in the war came to his tribe looking for a guide, he immediately volunteered, even though he was still little more than a boy. As part of this band of soldiers for hire he traveled the length and breadth of Korvaire, fighting for one side of the last war or another. For more than ten years he fought the battles of the Last War and learned the ways of world, or at least he thought he did. 

In the last days of the war, he and his band were in the employ of the Thrane army. Following the events of the Mourning Riven and his band were sent to Cyre to investigate. The high priest of the Silver Flame who commanded them had always disliked the group, in no small part due the present of a tainted creature like Riven. The priest chose the group for the task specifically because he knew they could quite likely be killed. If the succeeded then he would have the information he wanted and if they were killed than Thrane would be spared having to deal with such scum after the war, which it was becoming clear would be coming to an early end very quickly. 

Once in the Mournland, Riven and his companions encounters things so strange and horrific that to this day Riven will not speak of them. All he will say is that in that dead land the encountered something so foul that all they could do was flee. They fled for days, not able to shack free of what stalked them until they had run all the way back out of the Mournland. Only Riven and one other survived and that companion was sorely hurt. Riven carried his friend back to the army of Thrane to be cared for. 

When Riven reached the army, the priest who sent them seemed only disgustd that they had faired so poorly and somewhat disappointed that they hadn't all dies. Maddened by grief and exhaustion Riven flew into a rage and nearly killed the priest eviserating the cleric with his bare claws. Riven was arrested and was to be killed for his crime. The friend he had saved managed to free him but was too sick to join Riven in his flight from Thrane-held lands. The friend was arrested and sent to prison even though it could not be proven that he had helped Riven escape.

Riven has wandered since then. It seems that there is no place for one such as him among the civilised peoples now that the war is over. During the war his heritage and occupation were overlooked due to his fighting ability. With the fighting over he now seems to find only scorn everywhere he goes, both because of his race and because he fought as a mercenany in the war. And when he does find somewhere it seems he might be accepted his crimes in Thrane seem to catch up to him.

He has accepted the Coin Lords offer to travel to try to make a new beginning and because given his current status he cannot expect any more reputable employer. He had considered returning to his tribe in the Eldeen Reaches but after his long years away that life seems much too small to go back to. Instead he turns to Xen'drik, it seems a place where a man such as he could make a name for himself through his deeds. Surely this wild frontier would be more welcoming one of his kind. And what's more, deep down in his soul he feels the jungle calling out to the weretiger within.[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Oct 5, 2007)

Update. Inventory.

Added:

Bracers of Lightning from MIC...cool druid item. Boosts both ranged and melee damage and works in wildshape. 

Wilding Clasp - Attached to the armor.

Leafweave armor +1 - It's basically leather armor, but elfy. It costs 750, has the same AC bonus and weight as leather, 5% arc fail, no ACP, and one more Max Dex.

For a druid, leather is hands down a better choice, but...it's LEAVES. How can I turn down the opportunity to play a druid who wears LEAF ARMOR? So, I swallow my powergamer's cries of woe, fork up the dough...leafweave it is. Wilding clasped so the animals get armory goodness.

With Barkskin and the armor, her wildshape forms approach decent AC. It's still a bit low for the level, but that's probably for the best. She's a relief hitter, not a front runner. When not wildshaped, she can heal heal heal...or do some truly nasty spontaneous summons...or, in a pinch, shoot her bow for some decent damage when charged with her bracers.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Oct 5, 2007)

Updated my sheet with the new background


----------



## Avalon® (Oct 5, 2007)

Gabrion, would you allow flaws and traits in this game?


----------



## gabrion (Oct 5, 2007)

Avalon® said:
			
		

> Gabrion, would you allow flaws and traits in this game?




Well I didn't put it in the OP so I'm hesitant to give it the go ahead now, but most of the time when I DM I do allow one flaw.  I'll do so here as well.  Folks who haven't used one don't worry too much about it, you can take the opportunity to pick one (and another feat) if you are chosen for the game.

Also Avalon just a heads up - I closed the thread to new submissions last night just after midnight.  I plan to pick the party members some time today, so if you want to officially be in the running, post up a skeleton quick! (I do need to see basic stats, but don't neglect to flesh out a backstory explaining some of the character's motivations).


----------



## Avalon® (Oct 5, 2007)

You already have me listed in the submitted entries.

By basic stats do you mean only stats, skills, feats, class abilities and general physical appearance?


----------



## gabrion (Oct 5, 2007)

Avalon® said:
			
		

> You already have me listed in the submitted entries.
> 
> By basic stats do you mean only stats, skills, feats, class abilities and general physical appearance?




Ya I have you listed because you already expressed interest and have been working on a build - I just closed the thread to new submissions.

Ya basic stats would pretty much be the stuff you listed, or as much of it as you can get done quickly.  If you are playing a pure cleric I'm familiar enough that you don't have to break down everything.  Probably ability score distribution and feat selection are the most important for me to see, and maybe add a section detailing what kind of cleric you plan to play (archer, heal-bot, melee, offensive caster, etc.).


----------



## Avalon® (Oct 5, 2007)

Seems I needed to take the Education feat after all. Those Ur-priest prereq's are killer.

I'll have a short background up in a while.


----------



## gabrion (Oct 5, 2007)

Avalon® said:
			
		

> Seems I needed to take the Education feat after all. Those Ur-priest prereq's are killer.
> 
> I'll have a short background up in a while.




Don't know if you saw it before, but I'm ok with changing the UP skill requirement for Knowledge (the Planes) to 4 ranks.  Unless I'm mistaken that's the only one you can't fulfill normally by entering as Pally/Hex.  With a 14 Int my guess is you'll have enough skill points to buy it cross-class.  

Also, sorry but I got mixed up before - I was thinking of EvolutionKB's character when I said I needed a skeleton (although having stats for yours is good too).


----------



## Avalon® (Oct 5, 2007)

Even with 4 ranks I still had to take the feat since all my classes only provide 2+int mod skill points per level and my skill allocation without the feat made me lacking.


----------



## gabrion (Oct 5, 2007)

Avalon® said:
			
		

> Even with 4 ranks I still had to take the feat since all my classes only provide 2+int mod skill points per level and my skill allocation without the feat made me lacking.




You could be right...but I thought I counted up the requirments as costing you 34 ranks altogether and a Human with 14 int should have a total of 40 skill points by level 5.  I may have made a mistake though.

Maybe I'm assuming you started as Hexblade and then went all devotional to  become a pally before falling to be an UP, while you're building as Paladin->Hex->UP (which would be more expensive skill wise I think).


----------



## Avalon® (Oct 5, 2007)

As of now, he's a ex-paladin 2/ hexblade 3/ Bone Knight 1/ Ur-priest 2 in that order just so I can meet the requirements since it would be impossible to do it otherwise without significant cross-classing which I cannot afford.


----------



## Mellubb (Oct 5, 2007)

I just wanted to say good luck to all! 
I think regardless of who gets picked this will make for an interesting group!
And even if I am not selected I will definitely keep an eye on this game.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Oct 5, 2007)

Same here, good luck =D


----------



## EvolutionKB (Oct 5, 2007)

Well, I told you feats(I'll be taking extend spell instead of bind elemental bec of the CL level req, meaning I can't get in until lv10.), and some equipment, and I think you get the gist of my very brief background.  Ability scores go like this:  Wis,Str, Chr, Con, Int, Dex.  This would definately be a melee cleric with some focus on spellcasting.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Oct 5, 2007)

Yeah, this is certainly going to be a quirky group no matter who's chosen!  Just as Eberron should.


----------



## gabrion (Oct 6, 2007)

The moment of choosing has arrived, but before the announcement I would like to thank you all for taking the time to submit characters for this game.  I know it's often said in posts like this that all the character submitted were very interesting, dynamic, or some other adjective with the appropriate positive connotations.  

Well nothing new here - I really did like the submissions I got, and they made it difficult to chose only four.  More than a few times I said to myself, "why not just pick 5 or even 6, it won't be too much harder to run," but in the end I stuck with my original plan, taking the four characters I thought would make the most compelling play experience.  So, without further delay...  

*Selected Characters* 
Erekose13 – *Logran Hallis*, Human Warblade 8
ShaggySpellsword – *Sir Drego ir’Corus*, Human Paladin 4/Monk 2/Argent Fist 2
Stonegod – *Damen*, Gnome Beguiler 6/Unseen Seer 2
Shayuri – *Maighan*, Elf Druid 8

I've also started an OOC thread for the game.  Selected players, please repost your characters there and try to finish up anything you need to so we can move on to approval and eventually the start the IC thread.  Thx!


----------



## Avalon® (Oct 6, 2007)

Congratulations to those who made it.


----------



## stonegod (Oct 6, 2007)

Danke!


----------



## Shayuri (Oct 6, 2007)

Mew! Thanks!


----------



## Erekose13 (Oct 6, 2007)

Thanks Gabrion, looking forward to it!


----------

